# Non ce la faccio..



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Hai amato uno stronzo.
Mi piacerebbe sapere che al mondo esistono persone che mettano gli stronzi alla porta.
Spero che tu lo faccia.
Dai una chance a questa nuova persona, e contribuisci ad estirpere gli stronzi dall'avere compagnia nella vecchiaia.


----------



## Sabina_ (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Ti sei ancorata al ragazzo separato come se fosse un'ancora di salvezza, ma e' troppo presto per iniziare una nuova relazione adesso. Il tuo legame con lui e' sbilanciato ed e' fondato da parte tua sul bisogno.
Datti tempo, e' normale che tu ora ti senti cosi' male e che ripensi a tuo marito. E' una fase anche questa. Riprenditi in mano la tua vita e qualsiasi decisione prenderai falla quando starai un po' meglio e sarai piu' lucida. Stai con gli amici, esci, impegna il tuo tempo e... datti tempo.
Ma tuo marito e' sparito??


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ti sei ancorata al ragazzo separato come se fosse un'ancora di salvezza, ma e' troppo presto per iniziare una nuova relazione adesso. Il tuo legame con lui e' sbilanciato ed e' fondato da parte tua sul bisogno.
> Datti tempo, e' normale che tu ora ti senti cosi' male e che ripensi a tuo marito. E' una fase anche questa. Riprenditi in mano la tua vita e qualsiasi decisione prenderai falla quando starai un po' meglio e sarai piu' lucida. Stai con gli amici, esci, impegna il tuo tempo e... datti tempo.
> *Ma tuo marito e' sparito??*


Penso che lei abbia descritto davvero tutto del marito.
Per cui... aria... aria nuova


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai amato uno stronzo.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere che al mondo esistono persone che mettano gli stronzi alla porta.
> Spero che tu lo faccia.
> Dai una chance a questa nuova persona, e contribuisci ad estirpere gli stronzi dall'avere compagnia nella vecchiaia.



Ti ringrazio per la risposta, so' che e' un grandissimo stronzo ma cosa ci posso fare, sento di amarlo ancora nonostante tutto.
Non l'ho messo alla porta, me ne sono andata via io, la casa e' la sua, adesso vedro' il da farsi devo prendere tempo per guardarmi dentro, con lui non ci tornero' nemmeno morta questo e' certo, trovero' un legale che mi guidera' nella fase della separazione che sara' inevitabile. Tutto mi sembra un sogno e ho paura di svegliarmi. Questo nuovo ragazzo e' bravissimo, mi ama ma io non riesco..forse il tempo chissa', adesso sta' rientrando non nvorrei che leggesse, devo staccare grazie...


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, so' che e' un grandissimo stronzo ma cosa ci posso fare, sento di amarlo ancora nonostante tutto.
> Non l'ho messo alla porta, me ne sono andata via io, la casa e' la sua, adesso vedro' il da farsi devo prendere tempo per guardarmi dentro, con lui non ci tornero' nemmeno morta questo e' certo, trovero' un legale che mi guidera' nella fase della separazione che sara' inevitabile. Tutto mi sembra un sogno e ho paura di svegliarmi. Questo nuovo ragazzo e' bravissimo, mi ama ma io non riesco..forse il tempo chissa', adesso sta' rientrando non nvorrei che leggesse, devo staccare grazie...


Mi ha colpito molto il comportamento suo.
Purtroppo se si ama si ama.
Anche per un assassino.
Ma lui non ama te. 
Tre anni meravigliosi erano i tuoi, evidentemente non i suoi (nel letto vostro... poi). E lo farà ancora, vista la rezione avuta.
Tu saresti disposta? Che poi gli anni passano e tornare indietro si farà ancora più dura.


----------



## Hirohito (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Ci vuol tempo, Alina. Sii sincera col ragazzo e digli sempre la verità. Digli che puoi dargli affetto in questo momento, ma che il tempo deve scorrere per dimenticare o quanto meno vedere tuo marito con altri occhi. 
Lui se è separato dovrebbe sapere che corre un rischio. Deve esser più bravo di te in questo momento. 
Vivitela Alina, nella chiarezza ma vivitela. Due braccia forti che ti abbracciano in questo momento ti servono. Non c'è nulla di male.
Sii solo chiara, più che puoi e per quanto puoi.


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ci vuol tempo, Alina. Sii sincera col ragazzo e digli sempre la verità. Digli che puoi dargli affetto in questo momento, ma che il tempo deve scorrere per dimenticare o quanto meno vedere tuo marito con altri occhi.
> Lui se è separato dovrebbe sapere che corre un rischio. Deve esser più bravo di te in questo momento.
> Vivitela Alina, nella chiarezza ma vivitela. Due braccia forti che ti abbracciano in questo momento ti servono. Non c'è nulla di male.
> Sii solo chiara, più che puoi e per quanto puoi.



Grazie Hirohito, parole e consigli bellissimi. Se solo ripenso alle parole delmio babbo quando glielo feci conoscere: e' troppo un bel ragazzo, troppo sicuro di se', troppo navigato e farfallone per la mia Nina...

Ricordo il giorno del mio matrimonio, la mia confusione, la mia indecisione a dire quel maledetto si, ma lui era il mio principe azzurro, avevo compiuto il giorno prima 31 anni, lo conoscevo da 4, lo amavo e lo amo, bellissimo, era il mio sogno realizzato.
Quel giorno le sue amiche se lo spupazzavano e io ero gelosa, feci una scenata e lui mi tranquillizzo'. Poi furono 3 anni stupendi, mi amava e lo sentivo, mille attenzioni, passione a palla e tanti progetti, inizievamo a pensare ad un figlio...invece...un maledetto giorno di 3 mesi orsono qualche capello sul mio cuscino...,un mozzicone di sigaretta con l'impronta di rossetto i n terrazza mi fanno precipitare nel vuoto...io esco presto stamattina, rientro dopo pranzo e tu? : no amo' stamattina non ho il giro giusto, faccio qualche chiamata e esco nel pomeriggio, ci sentiamo. Io parcheggio a pochi metri e torno indietro a piedi, entro nel bar e non perdo di vista l'ingresso del nostro nido d'amore...15 minuti, arriva un'auto, parcheggia...esce lei, bella donna, capelli rossi che mi flesciano il cuscino! Non faccio nulla, sono fredda, intontita, lei entra dal cancelletto sul fianco...attendo come una scema, vorrei fare mille cose, gridare il mio dolore ma non ho voce...voglio scappare...non ci riesco...sono morta dentro e fuori, pago a Carlo il mio caffe' e me ne vado, non so' quanto ho camminato...
@Andy e Sabina avete detto grandi verita', lui e' un grandissimo stronzo e non merita nientema lo amo e' questo il mio problema, lo amo ma non tornerei indietro, devo riuscire a dimenticare e ad innamorarmi di questo splendido ragazzo che mi ha accolta tra le sue braccia e mi ama ma io non riesco a contraccambiare, col tempo forse ce la faro' e mi daro' un tempo, non voglio che soffra per me. Mi sono ritrovata da 20 giorni senza lavoro, chiuso per crisi! Lui, mio marito ha chiamato 3 volte : quando ti passa io sono qui----Dai non fare cosi', lo sai che ti amo-----Ti sto' aspettando----Nemmeno una lacrima di scusa, un pentimento anche finto, niente di niente...che delusione ragazzi/e


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Gennaio 2012)

Come ti capisco...a me è crollato il mondo quando il marito dell'altra (per non chiamarla in un altro modo...) mi ha citofonato per mettermi gentilmente al corrente di quello che stava accadendo...e mi sembrava di vivere un sogno anzi, un incubo. Sentivo quelle parole ed ero tremendamente calma fuori ma dentro bollivo, mille pensieri si accavallano "..e ora? cosa faccio? lo sbatto fuori di casa? faccio finta di niente e lo aspetto al varco?..." davvero mille prospettive si aprivano davanti a me ma alla fine quello che vince è l'istinto.
Ora ti dico, a distanza di 3 anni e 2 mesi sono ancora come il primo giorno, nonostante abbiamo tentato di ricominciare, nonostante i miei sforzi per non essere gelosa se lui usciva con gli amici ed andava a ballare (senza di me...). Ci siamo definitivamente lasciati ma sto ancora male, mi manca, lo amo e so che non amerò mai nessuno come ho amato lui. Anch'io ho conosciuto un ragazzo tanto carino e comprensivo che mi lascia spazio e tempo, sento che mi ama ma non riesco ad amarlo come sono certa che non riuscirò mai più a darmi totalmente ad un altro uomo.
Consigli non te ne posso dare perchè nemmeno io so cosa fare però ti posso solo dire che ti capisco al 100% e so quanto stai soffrendo...


----------



## Sole (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


No, non è assurdo.

Credo che i consigli che ti hanno dato siano giusti. E' troppo presto per prendere qualunque decisione e anche per amare ancora.

L'unica cosa che devi fare adesso è... non fare niente. Non appoggiarti a un altro uomo, non importi di provare dei sentimenti che non provi. Il tradimento è una specie di lutto: muoiono le aspettative che avevamo nei confronti della persona amata, muore una parte di ciò in cui credevamo e, soprattutto, muore per sempre la nostra ingenuità.
Come ogni lutto anche questo ha bisogno di essere rielaborato.

Non sforzarti di dare un senso a quello che provi, di trovare una stabilità: in questo momento sei in balia di emozioni contrastanti, lasciale fluire in te senza sforzarti di dominarle. Sentiti libera di esprimere il tuo dolore e la tua rabbia. E' un tuo diritto. Ma alla fine, quando avrai tirato fuori davvero tutto, passa a riflettere sul serio. Cerca di costruire la tua indipendenza, piano piano, senza fretta. Vedrai che un giorno ti sentirai più forte e, forse, potrai capire cosa fare della tua vita e del tuo matrimonio. Ma finchè non avrai attraversato fino in fondo la tempesta, non decidere, non fare niente di risolutivo.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Eliade (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> .un maledetto giorno di 3 mesi orsono qualche capello sul mio cuscino...,un mozzicone di sigaretta con l'impronta di rossetto i n terrazza mi fanno precipitare nel vuoto...io esco presto stamattina, rientro dopo pranzo e tu? : no amo' stamattina non ho il giro giusto, faccio qualche chiamata e esco nel pomeriggio, ci sentiamo. Io parcheggio a pochi metri e torno indietro a piedi, entro nel bar e non perdo di vista l'ingresso del nostro nido d'amore...15 minuti, arriva un'auto, parcheggia...esce lei, bella donna, capelli rossi che mi flesciano il cuscino! Non faccio nulla, sono fredda, intontita, lei entra dal cancelletto sul fianco...attendo come una scema, vorrei fare mille cose, gridare il mio dolore ma non ho voce...voglio scappare...non ci riesco...sono morta dentro e fuori, pago a Carlo il mio caffe' e me ne vado, non so' quanto ho camminato...
> Mi sono ritrovata da 20 giorni senza lavoro, chiuso per crisi! Lui, mio marito ha chiamato 3 volte : quando ti passa io sono qui----Dai non fare cosi', lo sai che ti amo-----Ti sto' aspettando----Nemmeno una lacrima di scusa, un pentimento anche finto, niente di niente...che delusione ragazzi/e


Dite quello che volete ma a me quella rossa fa proprio schifo. :unhappy:
Nel letto della moglie...e che cazzo...:unhappy:
Ma quindi tu gli hai raccontato quello che hai visto?
Dio ma come si fa a d essere così stronzo!
Alina, io però vedo in te una donna molto forte, nonostante il dolore hai ben in chiaro cosa non vuoi assolutamente fare: tornare con lui! Io ti dico che fai benone!!!!

Ti consiglierei anche io di evitare un altro uomo, non sei ancora pronta! Però se sei proprio decisa a stare con questo ragazzo separato, allora quoto hirohito.


PS Voglio sperare che alle parole di tuo marito "lo sai che ti amo" tu abbia risposto "lo sai che mi fai schifo...tue e quella rossa?"...Dio che nervoso che mi è venuto!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## tesla (22 Gennaio 2012)

forza e coraggio alina, lo stronzo non ti merita


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dite quello che volete ma a me quella rossa fa proprio schifo. :unhappy:
> Nel letto della moglie...e che cazzo...:unhappy:
> Ma quindi tu gli hai raccontato quello che hai visto?
> Dio ma come si fa a d essere così stronzo!
> ...


Quando dagli indizi ho capito ho iniziato a marcarlo stretto senza che se ne accorgesse, ho scoperto un altro cell identico a quello che usa quotidianamente nel cruscotto della sua auto ma non sono riuscita ad accedere perche' aveva il pin. Quando mi ha detto che non sarebbe uscito quella mattina ( lui e' un rappresentante e gestisce il lavoro autonomamente) io ho chiamato in ditta e ho detto che avrei tardato, mi sono appostata e ho sorvegliato l'ingresso della ns. abitazione...e la ROSSA schifosa e' apparsa...poi la sera l'ho affrontato...si, credo di essere abbastanza forte ma credo che non si e' forti abbastanza per superare l'umiliazione e il dolore di un tradimento, ce la faro' spero..No con lui non tornero' mai piu', non riuscirei a perdonare e non mi sentirei nemmeno di riprovare, si e' rotto tutto ormai...se penso che ho dormito nel letto dove lui scopava con l'altra..

@SOLE, hai ragione ho bisogno di tempo per ricostruirmi, questo ragazzo e' bravissimo non mi fa' mancare nulla ma io ho sempre mio marito in mente. Non sono spontanea e per non farlo stare male a volte esagero negli slanci ma e' un controvoglia che mi fa' sentire sporca, usare un bravo ragazzo per sentirmi protetta mi fa' male, In settimana tornero' a vivere dai miei, d'altronde penso che se non schiocca la scintilla subito non avverra' in seguito anzi, credo che potra' solo peggiorare, continueremo a sentirci ma non voglio altra sofferenza per me e crearne ad un innocente. 

@OSPITE ti sono vicina, la sofferenza ci unisce, anche tu come me non riesci ad amare, forse tu cercando di ricostruire hai allungato l'agonia. Credo che nella nostra situazione bisogna dare un colpo netto senza rimpianti,  chi tradisce e' un malato di sesso e chi lo fa' come nel mio caso dopo 3 anni di matrimonio e' una bestia! Guardo il lato positivo: ho 34 anni e torno single, ma se fosse capitato a 45/50 ? Coraggio!! ce la faremo!!, un abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Cara Alina, è ancora presto. Capisco la disperazione, capisco il bisogno di avere qualcuno che possa raccogliere i pezzi. Ma non è la strada giusta e te ne sei accorta anche tu. Potrai tornare ad amare soltanto quando lascerai il passato per accogliere il nuovo. Prima però devi attraversare la rabbia il dolore la delusione. Come sei messa con tuo marito? Vi siete separati legalmente o sei soltanto scappata via? Intanto ti abbraccio.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai amato uno stronzo.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere che al mondo esistono persone che mettano gli stronzi alla porta.
> Spero che tu lo faccia.*
> Dai una chance a questa nuova persona*, e contribuisci ad estirpere gli stronzi dall'avere compagnia nella vecchiaia.


Concordo ma non sulla chance. Chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona mai.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo ma non sulla chance. Chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona mai.


Non la penso così. Ci sono momenti o persone a cui può essere molto utile per tenere un po' lontana la sofferenza. Non so se sia il caso di Alina, ma a me una volta è servito eccome avere 2 chiodi (e non solo uno) che mi tenevano il cervello impegnato.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non la penso così. Ci sono momenti o persone a cui può essere molto utile per tenere un po' lontana la sofferenza. Non so se sia il caso di Alina, ma a me una volta è servito eccome avere 2 chiodi (e non solo uno) che mi tenevano il cervello impegnato.
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho fatto solo del male. A me stessa e all'altra persona.


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho fatto solo del male. A me stessa e all'altra persona.


Un momento.
Io non le dico di farsi una nuova storia con un altro solo per scacciare dalla testa il marito.
Non è possibile.
Ma solo di sfruttare la possibilità di frequentare un'altro uomo, piuttosto che stare sola a pensare al... nulla.
Serve anche a capire che al mondo non vi sono altri stronzi, potendo vedere altra gente.
Perchè se sta a pensare solo al marito non ne esce più, e continua a fare del male solo a se, e a dare corda ad una persona che non merita.
E' qui che esce l'intelligenza di una persona: mettere i puntini sulle "i", e dire al nuovo come stanno le cose (visto che lo ha già fatto).
Non creare storie stupide in cui si fa credere ad un'altra persona cose false (cosa che in molti fanno, ecco perchè poi si fa male anche a se stessi e all'altra persona come dici tu).
Ci vuole sempre onesta e intelligenza.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un momento.
> Io non le dico di farsi una nuova storia con un altro solo per scacciare dalla testa il marito.
> Non è possibile.
> Ma solo di sfruttare la possibilità di frequentare un'altro uomo, *piuttosto che stare sola a pensare al... nulla*.
> ...


Andy io parlo per me. Non ho finto di essere quello che non ero, ma mi sono sforzata di non vedere la tempesta che dovevo affrontare. E la dovevo affrontare DA SOLA. Pensando ripensando stando dentro al dolore. Altrimenti sposti soltanto l'attenzione sul problema. E ti incasini la vita. Frequentare delle persone è una cosa, frequentarne una è un'altra. Non è che ti innamori semplicemente perchè la persona che incontri non è stronza come la precedente eh. Ti innamori quando hai chiuso col passato. E questo tradimento è ancora troppo fresco. Sono ancora marito e moglie. C'è tutto un lavoro da fare prima di ricominciare.


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cara Alina, è ancora presto. Capisco la disperazione, capisco il bisogno di avere qualcuno che possa raccogliere i pezzi. Ma non è la strada giusta e te ne sei accorta anche tu. Potrai tornare ad amare soltanto quando lascerai il passato per accogliere il nuovo. Prima però devi attraversare la rabbia il dolore la delusione. Come sei messa con tuo marito? Vi siete separati legalmente o sei soltanto scappata via? Intanto ti abbraccio.


Ciao MK, sono scappata di casa con quattro stracci dopo avere spaccato tutto quello che avevo a portata di mano, lui freddo con il sorriso stampato mi diceva : sfogati, poi quando sei calma ne parliamo...l'ho mandato aff...e sono andata dai miei genitori, il mio babbo e' diventato una furia, voleva andare a casa a riempirlo di botte, abbiamo dovuto trattenerlo...poi ci e' andato il giorno dopo e non so' esattamente cosa sia successo ma ha detto di non preoccuparmi perche' ha gia' in mano tutte le prove del tradimento. In settimana andro' dal legale.


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy io parlo per me. Non ho finto di essere quello che non ero, ma mi sono sforzata di non vedere la tempesta che dovevo affrontare. E la dovevo affrontare DA SOLA. Pensando ripensando stando dentro al dolore. Altrimenti sposti soltanto l'attenzione sul problema. E ti incasini la vita. Frequentare delle persone è una cosa, frequentarne una è un'altra. Non è che ti innamori semplicemente perchè la persona che incontri non è stronza come la precedente eh. Ti innamori quando hai chiuso col passato. E questo tradimento è ancora troppo fresco. Sono ancora marito e moglie. C'è tutto un lavoro da fare prima di ricominciare.


Vero, ma il tempo passa.
Il lavoro lo fai su di te. Ma che lavoro è? Ascendere al nirvana? No, prendere ciò che ti fa cambiare aria. Anche se sei ancora nella fase in cui l'aria di prima ti piaceva di più e non volevi abbandonarla.
Ma quell'aria è persa per sempre.
Allora dove la incasini la vita se rimani aggrappata alle abitudini, ai pensieri di ciò che hai perso, e non per colpa tua?
C'è una persona dell'altro sesso che è disposta a frequentarti. A te piace, naturalmente non puoi amarla.
Che fai, butti tutto per chiuderti in te stessa? Mentre il tuo uomo, che ti ha tradito, se la ride con altre? E pensa: tanto questa non mi fa niente... perchè quest'uomo mi sa che sia proprio così.
Allora tu frequenti questa persona.
La tua storia la hai già raccontata. Esci con lui, non promettendo nulla, nemmeno sesso.
Se lui accetta va bene. Non inganni nè lui ne te.
E magari ti aiuta ad uscirne.
Se poi quello si fa i film mentali nella sua testa, tu dove sbagli? Eppure sei stata chiara fin dall'inizio.
E se invece costui (che, ripeto, non lo ami, ma ti piace, ma lo potresti amare dopo) fosse la persona giusta al momento giusto?
E' logico che se esci con uno che non ti dice proprio nulla peggiori tutto. Ma tu non lo faresti, no?


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un momento.
> Io non le dico di farsi una nuova storia con un altro solo per scacciare dalla testa il marito.
> Non è possibile.
> Ma solo di sfruttare la possibilità di frequentare un'altro uomo, piuttosto che stare sola a pensare al... nulla.
> ...



Andy, in parte hai ragione, io ho una amica che una settimana dopo avere mollato il ragazzo stava con un altro ma lo conosceva di vista gia' prima ma e' stata lei a prendere la decisione di mollarlo, non c'erano dei tradimenti e matrimoni, in questo caso ha funzionato ma nel mio e' troppo difficile.


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Andy, in parte hai ragione, io ho una amica che una settimana dopo avere mollato il ragazzo stava con un altro ma lo conosceva di vista gia' prima ma e' stata lei a prendere la decisione di mollarlo, non c'erano dei tradimenti e matrimoni, in questo caso ha funzionato ma nel mio e' troppo difficile.


Lo so, ma vedila così.
Stai male, c'è una mano di un altro verso di te.
Che fai? Rifiuti e ti chiudi?
Poi lui se ne va.
E non vedi nemmeno più quella mano dopo.
Anche per amicizia. Non trascurarla quella mano.
Magari domani porterà altre mani verso di te. E forse tra queste ci sarà quella giusta.
In questi casi secondo me un pò di egoismo ci vuole.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ciao MK, sono scappata di casa con quattro stracci dopo avere spaccato tutto quello che avevo a portata di mano, lui freddo con il sorriso stampato mi diceva : sfogati, poi quando sei calma ne parliamo...l'ho mandato aff...e sono andata dai miei genitori, il mio babbo e' diventato una furia, voleva andare a casa a riempirlo di botte, abbiamo dovuto trattenerlo...poi ci e' andato il giorno dopo e non so' esattamente cosa sia successo ma ha detto di non preoccuparmi perche' ha gia' in mano tutte le prove del tradimento. *In settimana andro' dal legale*.


Brava, fatti consigliare. La casa è di entrambi?


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so, ma vedila così.
> Stai male, c'è una mano di un altro verso di te.
> Che fai? Rifiuti e ti chiudi?
> Poi lui se ne va.
> ...



Lo so' ma e' questione di carattere, io mi sento sporca a sfruttare i sentimenti di una persona, non c'e' l'attrazzione, non sento le farfalle nello stomaco, e' li bravissimo, si sta' innamorando ma io non riesco.


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Brava, fatti consigliare. La casa è di entrambi?



No la casa e' sua, separazione dei beni


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> No la casa e' sua, separazione dei beni


Ecco perchè è così sicuro di sè. Sa di possedere anche il bastone del comando.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Vero, ma il tempo passa.
> Il lavoro lo fai su di te. Ma che lavoro è? Ascendere al nirvana? No, prendere ciò che ti fa cambiare aria. Anche se sei ancora nella fase in cui l'aria di prima ti piaceva di più e non volevi abbandonarla.
> Ma quell'aria è persa per sempre.
> Allora dove la incasini la vita se rimani aggrappata alle abitudini, ai pensieri di ciò che hai perso, e non per colpa tua?
> ...


Scusa Andy ma chissenefrega di uscire con un uomo perchè il mio partner ufficiale che mi ha tradita se la ride con le altre. Non la metterei sul piano della competizione. Io sono scivolata pure su questo, e non è servito ad altro che a farmi perdere ulteriore tempo. Esco con le amiche, con gli amici. Non con uomo che anche se accetta qualsiasi mia imposizione so che ha altre aspettative. Agli amori a scoppio ritardato non ho mai creduto. E' una questione di priorità. Prima risolvo i casini, dentro e fuori la mia testa, e poi, se voglio, mi rimetto in gioco.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> No la casa e' sua, separazione dei beni


Niente figli? Tu lavori?


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Ragazzi vi ringrazio di tutto, digitando tradimento su google mi siete apparsi voi. Siete forti! e' bello confrontarsi, una parola amica in questi momenti ha un valore particolare, devo andare scusate, a domani, buonaserata


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Lo so' ma e' questione di carattere, io mi sento sporca a sfruttare i sentimenti di una persona, non c'e' l'attrazzione, non sento le farfalle nello stomaco, e' li bravissimo, si sta' innamorando ma io non riesco.


Sai quando ero molto giovane...
Mi sono messo assieme con una che aveva appena chiuso una storia con uno...perchè l'aveva tradita.
Io ero cotto e l'ho trascinata come in un vortice...

Dopo pochi mesi mi resi conto che era come giocare a pallone con una palla sgonfia.

Si sta innamorando di te.
ma non ti conosce.

Non è abbastanza maturo e cinico.

Quando sei calma...appunto parla con tuo marito.
E' lui il tuo referente...

Tanto è vero che poi lei tornò indietro si rimise assieme a quel ragazzo...e se lo sposò.

Tu adesso hai solo bisogno di conforto, di una spalla su cui piangere ecc..ecc..ecc...
Prova a fare sta storia con sto tipo...e vedrai se non ti areni subito eh?

Parla con tuo marito.


----------



## Alina (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Niente figli? Tu lavori?


no nessun figlio per fortuna, io ho perso il lavoro a Dicembre causa crisi. Grazie ancora, a domani


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?



Una delle poche volte a cui non so dare ne risposta ne consiglio, ma un abbraccio vorrei dartelo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Una delle poche volte a cui non so dare ne risposta ne consiglio, ma un abbraccio vorrei dartelo.


Mi associo nell'abbraccio.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Premetto che non ho letto tutto il thread e mi sono fermato al primo post.

Tu sei pericolosissima. Pericolosissima per questo ragazzo. Esci da quella casa immediatamente. In questo momento siete due incapaci d'intendere e di volere: lui perchè innamorato, tu perchè ancora in crisi per il tradimento, tra l'altro con modalità davvero crude, di tuo marito.

In genere io credo che il calore umano sia l'elisir più potente per uscire da certe situazioni, ma, sia tu che lui state sprecando un'occasione: lui dicendosi innamorato, te cercando le farfalle nello stomaco (poi mi spieghi come potresti a così poco tempo dalla scoperta del tradimento). Potreste semplicemente darvi calore umano l'un l'altra ma avete messo il tutto su basi sbagliatissime. Da qui il mio "scappa da quella casa" e evita a quel ragazzo ulteriori problemi, perchè potresti "tradirlo". Sicuramente gli starai dicendo quale grande pezzo di escremento sia stato tuo marito, l'uomo che davanti alla tua disperazione ti rideva in faccia a comunicarti: "Tanto dove vai, prima o poi torni", e forse tutti i torti non ce li aveva, visto che tu ora vedi solo le "cose belle". Tu conosci il dolore che provoca un tradimento, e mi sembri una brava persona, evita lo stesso dolore a stò ragazzo, perchè tu prima o poi tornerai da tuo marito (non è sicuro ovviamente ma, dal mio personale punto di vista, molto probabile) e lui si ritroverà ad odiarsi per aver creduto a una che fino a 5 minuti prima le raccontava di quanto stronzo era quello.

Ovviamente non ti stò addossando nessuna colpa, come ho detto mi sembri una persona abbastanza sensibile, e in fin dei conti non è che hai costretto stò tipo ad innamorarsi di te, però, per favore.....mollalo subito.


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto tutto il thread e mi sono fermato al primo post.
> 
> Tu sei pericolosissima. Pericolosissima per questo ragazzo. Esci da quella casa immediatamente. In questo momento siete due incapaci d'intendere e di volere: lui perchè innamorato, tu perchè ancora in crisi per il tradimento, tra l'altro con modalità davvero crude, di tuo marito.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio, quello che dici e' giusto, ho meditato molto e adesso sono a casa dei miei genitori, al ragazzo ho parlato molto serenamente per quanto ce ne potesse ancora essere bisogno, ha capito e io mi sono sentita leggera, non avrei potuto continuare questa costrizione. Continueremo a sentirci e forse a vederci ogni tanto, staremo distanti ma vicini, se sara' ....
Per quanto riguarda mio marito ormai ho deciso, non voglio piu' vederlo anche se soffro come un cane ma credo sia meglio soffrire qualche mese o anno per evitare di soffrire tutta una vita. Non aveva motivo di tradire non riesco a trovare alibi a chi tradisce dopo 30 anni di matrimonio figuriamoci dopo soli 3 anni, non e' certo colpa mia, io sono stata una brava moglie, fedele, dolce, sempre disponibile in tutto, avevamo un buon feeling sessuale, i nostri amici ci prendevano come esempio, due ragazzini innamorati dicevano....e invece e' finita!


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai quando ero molto giovane...
> Mi sono messo assieme con una che aveva appena chiuso una storia con uno...perchè l'aveva tradita.
> Io ero cotto e l'ho trascinata come in un vortice...
> 
> ...


Nessun referente! Mio marito ha CHIUSO PER SEMPRE! sono tornata dai miei e con questo ragazzo ho chiuso, continueremo a sentirci chissa'....


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi associo nell'abbraccio.


Grazie a te e Claudio dell'abbraccio, mi sono commossa al ricordo...quando avevo bisogno di coccole gli dicevo: m'abbrracci?
Passera' lo so' ma e' dura, troppo dura


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Nessun referente! Mio marito ha CHIUSO PER SEMPRE! sono tornata dai miei e con questo ragazzo ho chiuso, continueremo a sentirci chissa'....


Ma cosa dici su...
Ha detto che ne parlate quando siete più calmi eh?
Ma cosa dici su...
Ha chiuso per sempre?
Ma è pur sempre tuo marito no?

Portalo da me...
Ci parlo io a lui...

Dai su...


----------



## Hirohito (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Nessun referente! Mio marito ha CHIUSO PER SEMPRE! sono tornata dai miei e con questo ragazzo ho chiuso, continueremo a sentirci chissa'....


Alina.... con lui dovrai parlare. Devi farlo per te stessa, non per lui. Devi parlargli per uscirne. Devi recuperare freddezza, guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli che è finita. Che ti ha perso per sempre. 
Non dico adesso, ma un giorno dovrai farlo.
Devi farlo per te stessa.
Sennò gli rimarrai appiccicata una vita intera. E non potrai ripartire.
Sciogliere il nodo. Devi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Alina.... con lui dovrai parlare. Devi farlo per te stessa, non per lui. Devi parlargli per uscirne. Devi recuperare freddezza, guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli che è finita. Che ti ha perso per sempre.
> Non dico adesso, ma un giorno dovrai farlo.
> *Devi farlo per te stessa*.
> Sennò gli rimarrai appiccicata una vita intera. E non potrai ripartire.
> Sciogliere il nodo. Devi.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Alina.... con lui dovrai parlare. Devi farlo per te stessa, non per lui. Devi parlargli per uscirne. Devi recuperare freddezza, guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli che è finita. Che ti ha perso per sempre.
> Non dico adesso, ma un giorno dovrai farlo.
> Devi farlo per te stessa.
> Sennò gli rimarrai appiccicata una vita intera. E non potrai ripartire.
> Sciogliere il nodo. Devi.



Quoto. Però prima devi corazzarti a dovere. Come dice Hiro, prima recupera freddezza ed equilibrio, e poi parlaci.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Primo step andare da un buon avvocato. Secondo step mandare a tuo marito una bella raccomandata con la richiesta di separazione e le tua proposta. Terzo step non accettare telefonate sms lacrime da coccodrillo richieste di incontri chiarificatori. Un abbraccio anche da me.


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Primo step andare da un buon avvocato. Secondo step mandare a tuo marito una bella raccomandata con la richiesta di separazione e le tua proposta. Terzo step non accettare telefonate sms lacrime da coccodrillo richieste di incontri chiarificatori. Un abbraccio anche da me.


Secondo me non c'è poi molto altro da chiarire...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Alina.... con lui dovrai parlare. Devi farlo per te stessa, non per lui. Devi parlargli per uscirne. Devi recuperare freddezza, guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli che è finita. Che ti ha perso per sempre.
> Non dico adesso, ma un giorno dovrai farlo.
> Devi farlo per te stessa.
> Sennò gli rimarrai appiccicata una vita intera. E non potrai ripartire.
> Sciogliere il nodo. Devi.


E' giusto quello che tu scrivi. 
Ma mettiamoci nei panni di una donna che sta vivendo tutte quelle emozioni che, chi è stato tradito ben conosce.
Al momento io credo che Alina possa anche sentirsi lucida, ma per come scrive, mi sembra di percepire che non lo è, " e chi potrebbe esserlo lucido in questi casi" 
Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che lei debba parlare con il marito, ma lo deve fare nel momento in cui lei capisce di essere all'altezza di poter affrontare una situazione del genere. 
E comunque, sarà sempre un momento di tremendo dolore.

Scusa hiro.. ho letto dopo che anche tu hai scritto le stesse cose, diciamo allora che rimarco il tutto


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

*Grazie ragazzi !!*

E' vero, dovrei parlargli per sfogare la rabbia che ho dentro, strillare perche' comprenda il mio rancore, dovro' farlo sicuramente ma tremo all'idea di vedermelo di fronte...adesso non me la sento, vorrei essere pronta, lucida, fredda per riuscire a vomitarle il mio disprezzo, no, adesso e' troppo presto...Lui non fa' un gesto, una qualche parola di pentimento: scusami Nina....niente!
Lui e' introverso, orgoglioso ma di che? L'uomo che non deve chiedere mai! Ma poi ci penso, anche se dovesse venire a strisciarmi ai piedi non lo rivorrei, pur amandolo lo caccerei. Forse sbagliero' ma per me e' finita, non ho mai creduto nei ritorni, quando una storia d'amore si interrompe non potra' piu' tornare alla bellezza iniziale, troppi fantasmi del passato, mi conosco, non riuscirei a vivere. Ho una amica che e' stata tradita poco prima di sposarsi, si e' sposata comunque perche' credeva ancora di amarlo e anche perche' i preparativi erano in corso...beh, dopo unmese dal matrimonio ha saputo che il suo amore durante l'addio al celibato preso dai fumi dell'alcol l'ha cornificata...e' una malattia o cosa? Stanno ancora assieme ma lei ha perso la felicita', no non riuscirei, chi ama veramente non tradisce!


----------



## Andy (23 Gennaio 2012)

Riferendomi all'avvocato, c'è un grosso problema.
Le prove.
Quelle le vogliono eccome, altrimenti sono solo parole, e bisogna vedere se il marito, che le vuole parlare, confermi quanto è successo.
Un bel casino.


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Riferendomi all'avvocato, c'è un grosso problema.
> Le prove.
> Quelle le vogliono eccome, altrimenti sono solo parole, e bisogna vedere se il marito, che le vuole parlare, confermi quanto è successo.
> Un bel casino.


Le prove ci sono eccome, il mio babbo e' andato da lui e gli ha parlato "delicatamente", e' andato in macchina e si e' fatto "consegnare" il cell. chiedendogli "gentilmente" di fornirgli il pin...adesso abbiamo i numeri e una collezzione di sms inviati e ricevuti...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> *E' vero, dovrei parlargli per sfogare la rabbia che ho dentro, strillare perche' comprenda il mio rancore, dovro' farlo sicuramente ma tremo all'idea di vedermelo di fronte...adesso non me la sento, vorrei essere pronta, lucida, fredda per riuscire a vomitarle il mio disprezzo, no, adesso e' troppo presto...Lui non fa' un gesto, una qualche parola di pentimento: scusami Nina....niente!*


E' incredibile come le storie siano tutte uguali, anche le parole a volte sono esattamente le stesse, identiche; spero per te l'epilogo non sia lo stesso. Quello che adesso, giustamente direi, tu non vedi, è che non devi incontrarlo per sputargli tutta la rabbia che hai dentro, per dirgli quanto è stronzo. Uno perchè tanto è inutile, due perchè cosa credi che possa cambiare una volta che gli dici "Stronzo" ? Che lui possa far mente locale un attimo e dire: "Hmmm, forse è vero sono stato stronzo". Scordatelo. La tua più grossa rivincita, e l'unica che può intaccare in qualche modo la spocchia di tuo marito, è quello di fargli vedere un'Alina figa......dove per figa intendo una donna che è riuscita ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili, una donna talmente figa che non ha paura di trovarselo di fronte per parlare del tempo o di quella sgallettata che si portava nel tuo letto, perchè sgallettate come quello a te al massimo possono farti i servizi a casa e allacciarti le scarpe la mattina. Auguri.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Stanno ancora assieme ma lei ha perso la felicita', no non riuscirei, chi ama veramente non tradisce!



Assolutamente falso...io amo mia moglie...ma ho anche un'altra...possibilissimo..non credere ai luoghi comuni.


----------



## Andy (23 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' incredibile come le storie siano tutte uguali, anche le parole a volte sono esattamente le stesse, identiche; spero per te l'epilogo non sia lo stesso. Quello che adesso, giustamente direi, tu non vedi, è che non devi incontrarlo per sputargli tutta la rabbia che hai dentro, per dirgli quanto è stronzo. Uno perchè tanto è inutile, due perchè cosa credi che possa cambiare una volta che gli dici "Stronzo" ? Che lui possa far mente locale un attimo e dire: "Hmmm, forse è vero sono stato stronzo". Scordatelo. La tua più grossa rivincita, e l'unica che può intaccare in qualche modo la spocchia di tuo marito, è quello di fargli vedere un'Alina figa......dove per figa intendo una donna che è riuscita ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili, una donna talmente figa che non ha paura di trovarselo di fronte per parlare del tempo o di quella sgallettata che si portava nel tuo letto, perchè sgallettate come quello a te al massimo possono farti i servizi a casa e allacciarti le scarpe la mattina. Auguri.


Quoto.
Se devi affrontarlo, la massima freddezza possibile, come se tu fossi superiore a lui (e lo sei).
Distacco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2012)

Devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a Tubarao.  :carneval:


----------



## Andy (23 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a Tubarao.  :carneval:


A me della reputazione nei confronti degli altri fotte poco.
Quoto quando sono d'accordo, e non vado controremi per compiacere nessuno...


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Assolutamente falso...io amo mia moglie...ma ho anche un'altra...possibilissimo..non credere ai luoghi comuni.


Sei fortunato perche tua moglie non ti sgamato, poverina...ti lava le mutande quando torni dalla tua amante...ah se lo sapesse!!!
In quanto al tuo amore per lei...beh! hai gia' detto tutto tu...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Sei fortunato perche tua moglie non ti sgamato, poverina...ti lava le mutande quando torni dalla tua amante...ah se lo sapesse!!!
> In quanto al tuo amore per lei...beh! hai gia' detto tutto tu...


non e'sua incombenza..

dubiti?allora spiegami perche'alle 2 di notte sabato ho sentito il''bisogno''di lei??


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'sua incombenza..
> 
> dubiti?allora spiegami perche'alle 2 di notte sabato ho sentito il''bisogno''di lei??


Desiderare sessualmente tua moglie non vuol dire amarla, altrimenti visto che desideri la tua amante dovremmo pensare che la ami ma sappiamo che non è così


----------



## Alina (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'sua incombenza..
> 
> dubiti?allora spiegami perche'alle 2 di notte sabato ho sentito il''bisogno''di lei??


Probabilmente eri in astinenza da tempo...hai pensato all'amante ma hai trovato tua moglie nel letto...
Sinceramente voglio darti un consiglio di cuore : non farti mai sgamare credimi...non hai idea del dolore che provocherai, se la ami veramente pensa a questo...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Probabilmente eri in astinenza da tempo...hai pensato all'amante ma hai trovato tua moglie nel letto...
> Sinceramente voglio darti un consiglio di cuore : non farti mai sgamare credimi...non hai idea del dolore che provocherai, se la ami veramente pensa a questo...


ma va'la'..a parte che a quell'ora eravami appena rientrati...e che l'astinenza  e'parola sconosciuta..grazie del consiglio..ma e'quello che faccio gia'da tempo..Dolore?puo'darsi...ma 25 anni sono 25anni


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A me della reputazione nei confronti degli altri fotte poco.
> Quoto quando sono d'accordo, e non vado controremi per compiacere nessuno...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a Tubarao. :carneval:


siamo in tante ad avere questo problema:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Desiderare sessualmente tua moglie non vuol dire amarla, altrimenti visto che desideri la tua amante dovremmo pensare che la ami ma sappiamo che non è così


Io ho pensato fosse semplicemente arrapato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A me della reputazione nei confronti degli altri fotte poco.
> Quoto quando sono d'accordo, e non vado controremi per compiacere nessuno...



Ho semplicemente copiaincollato il messaggio che è fuoriuscito al MIO tentativo di approvare Tubarao.:unhappy:

Non si era capito?


Ma perchè pensi che tutti si riferiscano a te, AndY?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> siamo in tante ad avere questo problema:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


almeno una che aveva capito :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Riferendomi all'avvocato, c'è un grosso problema.
> Le prove.
> Quelle le vogliono eccome, altrimenti sono solo parole, e bisogna vedere se il marito, che le vuole parlare, confermi quanto è successo.
> Un bel casino.


A cosa servono le prove? Per l'addebito della separazione e ricevere un assegno di mantenimento che sarà comunque di poche centinaia di euro? Mah io lascerei perdere, separazione consensuale per incompatibilità di carattere e via. Certo se lui volesse andare in giudiziale le cose cambiano.


----------



## Andy (23 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente copiaincollato il messaggio che è fuoriuscito al MIO tentativo di approvare Tubarao.:unhappy:
> 
> Non si era capito?
> 
> ...


No allora scusa.
Siccome tempo fa ci fu una discussione con Tubarao, pensavo ti riferissi a quello


----------



## Andy (23 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A cosa servono le prove? Per l'addebito della separazione e ricevere un assegno di mantenimento che sarà comunque di poche centinaia di euro? Mah io lascerei perdere, separazione consensuale per incompatibilità di carattere e via. Certo se lui volesse andare in giudiziale le cose cambiano.


Sì, ma mi sembra il marito voglia parlare per ammorbidire la situazione (ne sono sicuro), ovvero continuare il rapporto.
In quella consensuale, essendo poi in separazione dei beni e la casa del marito, lei in pratica perderebbe tutto, nel senso che *non le spetterebbe proprio nulla*. Oltre il danno la beffa.
Non penso che un marito così faccia concessioni.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi sembra il marito voglia parlare per ammorbidire la situazione (ne sono sicuro), ovvero continuare il rapporto.
> In quella consensuale, essendo poi in separazione dei beni e la casa del marito, lei in pratica perderebbe tutto, nel senso che *non le spetterebbe proprio nulla*. Oltre il danno la beffa.
> Non penso che un marito così faccia concessioni.


Sì credo anch'io, ma levarsi di torno un marito così giova alla salute.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Ok il comportamento di tuo marito nei tuoi confronti per te non è stato corretto...
Ma tu con quest'altro??


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> E' vero, dovrei parlargli per sfogare la rabbia che ho dentro, strillare perche' comprenda il mio rancore, dovro' farlo sicuramente ma tremo all'idea di vedermelo di fronte...adesso non me la sento, vorrei essere pronta, lucida, fredda per riuscire a vomitarle il mio disprezzo, no, adesso e' troppo presto...Lui non fa' un gesto, una qualche parola di pentimento: scusami Nina....niente!
> Lui e' introverso, orgoglioso ma di che? L'uomo che non deve chiedere mai! Ma poi ci penso, anche se dovesse venire a strisciarmi ai piedi non lo rivorrei, pur amandolo lo caccerei. Forse sbagliero' ma per me e' finita, non ho mai creduto nei ritorni, quando una storia d'amore si interrompe non potra' piu' tornare alla bellezza iniziale, troppi fantasmi del passato, mi conosco, non riuscirei a vivere. Ho una amica che e' stata tradita poco prima di sposarsi, si e' sposata comunque perche' credeva ancora di amarlo e anche perche' i preparativi erano in corso...beh, dopo unmese dal matrimonio ha saputo che il suo amore durante l'addio al celibato preso dai fumi dell'alcol l'ha cornificata...e' una malattia o cosa? Stanno ancora assieme ma lei ha perso la felicita', no non riuscirei, chi ama veramente non tradisce!


Leggerti è qualcosa che fa male, molto male, troppo male. Tutto quello che scrivi, è incentrato nell'amore che provi per lui, è un inno al cielo dove tu vorresti che lui sentisse il tuo dolore, dolore che possa smuoverlo, farlo venire da te, cancellare il passato recente, e vivere nuovamente quella vita che adesso sembra non esserci.
Hai avuto il coraggio di andartene, e questo è un passo verso la tua stabilità, è un primo passo in quella vita che è fatta di desiderio di dare e ricevere amore. Cosa posso dirti, consigliarti? posso dirti, tu sei chi non ha sbagliato, o perlomeno chi non ha tradito, quindi abbi stima di te, sii forte perchè tu hai tutte le ragioni del mondo per dire IO sono stata fedele, io ho dato me stessa e non ho tradito quello a cui credevo, l'unico che deve trovare la stima di se stesso è tuo marito, tu devi soltanto procedere nella maniera migliore, per dare a chi se lo merita quello a cui tu credi.

E non c'è bisogno di gridargli in faccia il tuo dolore, ci sono altre maniere che, serviranno a ripagare lui, devi vivere essere felice, trovare nella vita il tuo cammino dove stare bene.


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

In effetti, se posso dire la mia, secondo me Alina tornerà dal marito. Magari dopo un pò.
Purtroppo a volte la dipendenza affettiva prevalica la ragione


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti, se posso dire la mia, secondo me Alina tornerà dal marito. Magari dopo un pò.
> Purtroppo a volte la dipendenza affettiva prevalica la ragione


Può essere, ma certe persone non cambiano, se lui le chiederà di tornare farà il bravo per un po' e alla prima occasione ci ricascherà. Confido nella forza dei genitori di Alina, il padre mi sembra uno tosto .


----------



## Alina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok il comportamento di tuo marito nei tuoi confronti per te non è stato corretto...
> Ma tu con quest'altro??


Credo che tu abbia letto superficialmente la mia storia o semplicemente non ti sei mai trovata dalla parte di chi e' tradita, 
"quest'altro" come lo chiami tu ha cercato di alleviare la mia sofferenza, non lo conoscevo prima e me lo hanno presentato le mie amiche. Erano trascorsi 2 mesi dal tradimento e ero a terra, piangevo in continuazione, i miei amici mi stavano vicini e mi esortavano a uscire, non e' successo nulla con lui, un bravissimo ragazzo che mi ha rispettata in tutto e soprattutto ha rispettato il mio dolore, adesso sono dai miei genitori. Non puoi paragonare il comportamento di mio marito al mio.


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere, ma certe persone non cambiano, se lui le chiederà di tornare farà il bravo per un po' e alla prima occasione ci ricascherà. Confido nella forza dei genitori di Alina, il padre mi sembra uno tosto .


Anche io ne sono convinto.
E poi si ricomincia... e con la convinzione che... tanto lei lo sa e non se ne va...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia letto superficialmente la mia storia o semplicemente non ti sei mai trovata dalla parte di chi e' tradita,
> "quest'altro" come lo chiami tu ha cercato di alleviare la mia sofferenza, non lo conoscevo prima e me lo hanno presentato le mie amiche. Erano trascorsi 2 mesi dal tradimento e ero a terra, piangevo in continuazione, i miei amici mi stavano vicini e mi esortavano a uscire, non e' successo nulla con lui, un bravissimo ragazzo che mi ha rispettata in tutto e soprattutto ha rispettato il mio dolore, adesso sono dai miei genitori. Non puoi paragonare il comportamento di mio marito al mio.


Tranquilla Alina, non si può paragonare. Come procedono le cose?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia letto superficialmente la mia storia o semplicemente non ti sei mai trovata dalla parte di chi e' tradita,
> "quest'altro" come lo chiami tu ha cercato di alleviare la mia sofferenza, non lo conoscevo prima e me lo hanno presentato le mie amiche. Erano trascorsi 2 mesi dal tradimento e ero a terra, piangevo in continuazione, i miei amici mi stavano vicini e mi esortavano a uscire, non e' successo nulla con lui, un bravissimo ragazzo che mi ha rispettata in tutto e soprattutto ha rispettato il mio dolore, adesso sono dai miei genitori. Non puoi paragonare il comportamento di mio marito al mio.


No infatti è diverso.
Ieri al Processo de Lunedì hanno fatto rivedere il fallo di Chiellini in area sul giocatore dell'Atalanta.
Tutti hanno gridato allo scandalo, come al solito, ma poi è uscito un fuorigioco iniziale del giocatore atalantino, che invece andava punito prima.
Eppure c'è sempre qualcuno che dice: siccome il fuorigioco non è stato fischiato e l'azione è continuata, è rigore tutta la vita... ovvero l'errore è sempre il secondo...
Ma è una maniera distorta di vedere le cose IMHO


----------



## Alina (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti, se posso dire la mia, secondo me Alina tornerà dal marito. Magari dopo un pò.
> Purtroppo a volte la dipendenza affettiva prevalica la ragione


No, non tornero'! Preferisco soffrire 1/2 anni ma non voglio soffrire tutta una vita, sara' dura lo so' ma non torno indietro.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No infatti è diverso.
> Ieri al Processo de Lunedì hanno fatto rivedere il fallo di Chiellini in area sul giocatore dell'Atalanta.
> Tutti hanno gridato allo scandalo, come al solito, ma poi è uscito un fuorigioco iniziale del giocatore atalantino, che invece andava punito prima.
> Eppure c'è sempre qualcuno che dice: siccome il fuorigioco non è stato fischiato e l'azione è continuata, è rigore tutta la vita... ovvero l'errore è sempre il secondo...
> Ma è una maniera distorta di vedere le cose IMHO


auahhahahahahahhahahahhahhahaahhaha


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auahhahahahahahhahahahhahhahaahhaha


Vittoria meritata


----------



## Alina (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Tranquilla Alina, non si può paragonare. Come procedono le cose?




Grazie MK, tutto bene a casa con i miei sono piu' serena, se devo dirtela tutta il suo pensiero non mi piega piu' in due dal dolore, solo qualche crampetto. Grazie al giro di chiamate che ha fatto il mio babbo (si era fatto consegnare il cell con il pin) abbiamo scoperto che aveva 4 amiche particolari...non so' se con tutte ha avuto rapporti o solo amicizia, le ha chiamate tutte e ha fissato un appuntamento, non so' che accadra'....tutti gli sms sono stati scaricati in una cartella del pc...che stupido che era! non li cancellava nemmeno!!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Grazie MK, tutto bene a casa con i miei sono piu' serena, se devo dirtela tutta il suo pensiero non mi piega piu' in due dal dolore, solo qualche crampetto. Grazie al giro di chiamate che ha fatto il mio babbo (si era fatto consegnare il cell con il pin) abbiamo scoperto che aveva 4 amiche particolari...non so' se con tutte ha avuto rapporti o solo amicizia, le ha chiamate tutte e ha fissato un appuntamento, non so' che accadra'....tutti gli sms sono stati scaricati in una cartella del pc...che stupido che era! non li cancellava nemmeno!!


Tuo padre ti vuole molto bene eh, figlia fortunata . Verrà fuori un bello schifo ho paura, ma tu cerca di non pensarci, pensa a te stessa, a starne fuori. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Grazie MK, tutto bene a casa con i miei sono piu' serena, se devo dirtela tutta il suo pensiero non mi piega piu' in due dal dolore, solo qualche crampetto. Grazie al giro di chiamate che ha fatto il mio babbo (si era fatto consegnare il cell con il pin) abbiamo scoperto che aveva 4 amiche particolari...non so' se con tutte ha avuto rapporti o solo amicizia, le ha chiamate tutte e ha fissato un appuntamento, non so' che accadra'....tutti gli sms sono stati scaricati in una cartella del pc...che stupido che era! non li cancellava nemmeno!!


Tutta la mia stima per tuo padre. Il mio a malapena respira...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo padre ti vuole molto bene eh, figlia fortunata . Verrà fuori un bello schifo ho paura, ma tu cerca di non pensarci, pensa a te stessa, a starne fuori. Un abbraccio.


Si il padre sembra davvero essere un vero uomo, oltre che padre. e condivido il pensiero di MK "pensa a te stessa".


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo padre ti vuole molto bene eh, figlia fortunata . Verrà fuori un bello schifo ho paura, ma tu cerca di non pensarci, pensa a te stessa, a starne fuori. Un abbraccio.


Sono d'accordo!
Ma forse è un bene che venga fuori tutto lo schifo, magari rinforzerà l'idea di troncare definitivamente!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> Ma forse è un bene che venga fuori tutto lo schifo, magari rinforzerà l'idea di troncare definitivamente!


:up:


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

mi spiace tanto tesorina.........

però ricorda che sei fortunata ad avere un papà così!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia letto superficialmente la mia storia o semplicemente non ti sei mai trovata dalla parte di chi e' tradita,
> "quest'altro" come lo chiami tu ha cercato di alleviare la mia sofferenza, non lo conoscevo prima e me lo hanno presentato le mie amiche. Erano trascorsi 2 mesi dal tradimento e ero a terra, piangevo in continuazione, i miei amici mi stavano vicini e mi esortavano a uscire, non e' successo nulla con lui, un bravissimo ragazzo che mi ha rispettata in tutto e soprattutto ha rispettato il mio dolore, adesso sono dai miei genitori. Non puoi paragonare il comportamento di mio marito al mio.


Non era una paragone era questo appoggio ad un'altra persona per uscire da una brutta situazione...e va pure bene se quest'altra persona non vuole niente di piu che una semplice amicizia ,ma essendo lui innamorato alla fine potresti illuderlo.
Fra molti anni capirai se la smetti di nasconderti dietro ad altri, e affrontare le cose in prima persona, che il tradimento è una cazzata e che nella vita ci sono cose peggiori....




Alina ha detto:


> Grazie MK, tutto bene a casa con i miei sono piu' serena, se devo dirtela tutta il suo pensiero non mi piega piu' in due dal dolore, solo qualche crampetto. Grazie al giro di chiamate che ha fatto il mio babbo (si era fatto consegnare il cell con il pin) abbiamo scoperto che aveva 4 amiche particolari...non so' se con tutte ha avuto rapporti o solo amicizia, le ha chiamate tutte e ha fissato un appuntamento, non so' che accadra'....tutti gli sms sono stati scaricati in una cartella del pc...che stupido che era! non li cancellava nemmeno!!


Senti sei un'adulta o no ,a mio parere i genitori devono stare fuori da queste storie ....
Tu lo ami e se ci fosse una minimissima possibilita di tornare indietro i genitori cosi distruggono tutto....


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti sei un'adulta o no ,a mio parere i genitori devono stare fuori da queste storie ....
> Tu lo ami e se ci fosse una minimissima possibilita di tornare indietro i genitori cosi distruggono tutto....


Lo ama ma ama se stessa di più, per fortuna. Se mia figlia fosse maltrattata dal marito compagno fidanzato io intervengo. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo ama ma ama se stessa di più, per fortuna. Se mia figlia fosse maltrattata dal marito compagno fidanzato io intervengo. Senza se e senza ma.



E certo è cosi che vieni su che sei un rimbambito cronico....
Maddai appoggiare mi sta bene ma intervenire ....ma chi sei il paladino della giustizia!!
Mapperfavore!!
Maltrattata in che senso che la picchia ....bho forse non ho  letto tutto non mi sembra venga picchiata......


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo ama ma ama se stessa di più, per fortuna. Se mia figlia fosse maltrattata dal marito compagno fidanzato io intervengo. Senza se e senza ma.


quotissimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! però bisogna vedere se lei ti rende partecipe...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E certo è cosi che vieni su che sei un rimbambito cronico....
> Maddai appoggiare mi sta bene ma intervenire ....ma chi sei il paladino della giustizia!!
> Mapperfavore!!
> Maltrattata in che senso che la picchia ....bho forse non ho  letto tutto non mi sembra venga picchiata......


La violenza psicologica non la consideri?


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti sei un'adulta o no ,a mio parere i genitori devono stare fuori da queste storie ....
> Tu lo ami e se ci fosse una minimissima possibilita di tornare indietro i genitori cosi distruggono tutto....


Minimissima possibilità che lei non vuole però...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La violenza psicologica non la consideri?



Non mi sembra cosi violentata psicologicamente...
posso anche sbagliare anzi di sicuro sbaglio....
ma alina mi sembra una bambina capricciosa che si impunta su cose senza senso...
e non so se l'ha scritto ma deve essere anche sposata da poco o perlomeno non piu di 7anni

no indietro non torno tié...
cosi impari.....

Ma se si fermasse ad ascoltare fino in fondo al suo cuore e lasciasse fuori un po di orgoglio del cazzo....
saprebbe risolvere la situazione da sola...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se si fermasse ad ascoltare fino in fondo al suo cuore e lasciasse fuori un po di orgoglio del cazzo....
> saprebbe risolvere la situazione da sola...


La casa è del marito, è senza lavoro. Cosa dovrebbe fare? Tornare a casa e dire a lui, tesoro fai quello che vuoi, tanto si sa, voi uomini siete così.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La casa è del marito, è senza lavoro. Cosa dovrebbe fare? Tornare a casa e dire a lui, tesoro fai quello che vuoi, tanto si sa, voi uomini siete così.



No tirarsi su le maniche ....
cercarsi un lavoro....e non dire che non è facile trovare lavoro perche questa è per mia esperianza personale una grandissima cazzata...
Fare la sua vita poi tra qualche tempo decidere cosa è meglio fare ....
E sempre per esperienze reali personali ho visto un sacco di coppie scoppiare proprio per colpa dei genitori....
Con questo non voglio dire che sono dei cattivi genitori .....


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No tirarsi su le maniche ....
> cercarsi un lavoro....e non dire che non è facile trovare lavoro perche questa è per mia esperianza personale una grandissima cazzata...
> Fare la sua vita poi tra qualche tempo decidere cosa è meglio fare ....
> E sempre per esperienze reali personali ho visto un sacco di coppie scoppiare proprio per colpa dei genitori....
> Con questo non voglio dire che sono dei cattivi genitori .....


Certo che deve cercarsi un lavoro, mica ho scritto che deve stare coi genitori a vita. Però prima si deve liberare di suo marito. Le coppie che scoppiano per colpa dei genitori non sono coppie di adulti. Prima ci siamo noi due e poi il resto del mondo (parenti compresi). Il caso di Alina è diverso però, è troppo fragile psicologicamente e non è indipendente economicamente. Un altro tipo di padre le avrebbe detto... sopporta figlia mia, sei donna...


----------



## Alina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra cosi violentata psicologicamente...
> posso anche sbagliare anzi di sicuro sbaglio....
> ma alina mi sembra una bambina capricciosa che si impunta su cose senza senso...
> e non so se l'ha scritto ma deve essere anche sposata da poco o perlomeno non piu di 7anni
> ...


Complimenti Lunapiena! Io saro' anche una bambina capricciosa che si impunta su quelle che chiami "cose senza senso" ??? 
ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto? Un tradimento ripetuto nel mio letto me lo chiami cosa senza senso???Certo tu apparterrai alla categoria: Coppia aperta e corna in testa! io no ! mi porto dentro i valori sani e non ti preoccupare per me, sto' ascoltando il mio cuore e sai cosa mi dice? : soffri qualche tempo ma evita di farlo per tutta la vita. La situazione me la sto' risolvendo da sola, tu hai figli? abbandoneresti una figlia in questa situazione?


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Complimenti Lunapiena! Io saro' anche una bambina capricciosa che si impunta su quelle che chiami "cose senza senso" ???
> ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto? Un tradimento ripetuto nel mio letto me lo chiami cosa senza senso???Certo tu apparterrai alla categoria: *Coppia aperta e corna in testa! io no ! mi porto dentro i valori sani e non ti preoccupare per me, sto' ascoltando il mio cuore e sai cosa mi dice? : soffri qualche tempo ma evita di farlo per tutta la vita. La situazione me la sto' risolvendo da sola, tu hai figli? abbandoneresti una figlia in questa situazione?*


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che deve cercarsi un lavoro, mica ho scritto che deve stare coi genitori a vita. Però prima si deve liberare di suo marito. Le coppie che scoppiano per colpa dei genitori non sono coppie di adulti. Prima ci siamo noi due e poi il resto del mondo (parenti compresi). Il caso di Alina è diverso però, è troppo fragile psicologicamente e non è indipendente economicamente. Un altro tipo di padre le avrebbe detto... sopporta figlia mia, sei donna...



Posso chiederti da cosa viene tutto questo complesso nell'essere donna e che ti deve far  subire tutto in quanto donna??
Non è proprio cosi ...per me 
Io non sono donna sono una persona e mi rapporto non con una cosa chiamata uomo ma con una persona
Quindi rapporto il rapporto tra persona e persona non tra uomo donna....
bho non so se mi spiego....


----------



## Alina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No tirarsi su le maniche ....
> cercarsi un lavoro....e non dire che non è facile trovare lavoro perche questa è per mia esperianza personale una grandissima cazzata...
> Fare la sua vita poi tra qualche tempo decidere cosa è meglio fare ....
> E sempre per esperienze reali personali ho visto un sacco di coppie scoppiare proprio per colpa dei genitori....
> Con questo non voglio dire che sono dei cattivi genitori .....



Il lavoro lo trovero', non saro' disoccupata a vita e ho gia' alcuni contatti.
I miei genitori non si sono mai intromessi nella mia vita di coppia, anzi se ne sono volutamente tenuti fuori forti della loro esperienza, oltretutto abitiamo a 80km di distanza. Solo una cosa mi disse mio padre quando gli portai a casa il bell'imbusto:
Nina, non fa' per te, troppo bello e farfallone, troppo navigato...questo me lo disse 6 anni orsono e non disse altro.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Posso chiederti da cosa viene tutto questo complesso nell'essere donna e che ti deve far  subire tutto in quanto donna??
> Non è proprio cosi ...per me
> Io non sono donna sono una persona e mi rapporto non con una cosa chiamata uomo ma con una persona
> Quindi rapporto il rapporto tra persona e persona non tra uomo donna....
> bho non so se mi spiego....


Io il mio ex marito l'ho buttato fuori casa dopo il secondo tradimento. Non in quanto uomo o donna ma in quanto persona. Vuoi fare i cazzi tuoi? Li fai lontano da me. Non mi sembra così complicato come discorso .


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Il lavoro lo trovero', non saro' disoccupata a vita e ho gia' alcuni contatti.
> I miei genitori non si sono mai intromessi nella mia vita di coppia, anzi se ne sono volutamente tenuti fuori forti della loro esperienza, oltretutto abitiamo a 80km di distanza. Solo una cosa mi disse mio padre quando gli portai a casa il bell'imbusto:
> Nina, non fa' per te, troppo bello e farfallone, troppo navigato...questo me lo disse 6 anni orsono e non disse altro.


VIsto?
Tu stessa hai capito perchè non è bene tornare dai genitori..visto?
Tu stessa hai detto perchè le rispettive famiglie di origine devono restare fuori dalle palle.

Cioè io sono padre...
Se tu fossi mia figlia...l'unica cosa che posso insegnarti è dirti...Cara...queste sono cose esclusivamente tra te e lui...posso insegnarti a difenderti...ma non posso sostituirmi a te...

Perchè sta scritto:
Per questo l'uomo ( e la donna) lascerà suo padre e sua madre...e i due saranno una carne sola...

Senti cosa credi che direbbe mia madre se mi separo?
Visto te l'avevo detto io che non era una donna per te, ma tu non hai MAI voluto ascoltarmi figlio mio, hai sempre voluto fare di testa tua...e adesso paghi le conseguenze.

Tu secondo me devi agire...e lamentarti meno...
Dirti un colossale E' ALLLORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA? Eh?

Si è scopato un'altra nel vostro letto? Ok ti fa schifo?
Non tornare mai più in quel letto eh?

Dai cazzo...muoviti che ce la fai no?


----------



## Alina (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> VIsto?
> Tu stessa hai capito perchè non è bene tornare dai genitori..visto?
> Tu stessa hai detto perchè le rispettive famiglie di origine devono restare fuori dalle palle.
> 
> ...



Quella sera sono scappata dai miei genitori, dovevo dirgli cosa era successo? o dirgli che ero in quello stato perche' avevo sbattuto contro un tir?
Ho raccontato tutto, mio padre ha semplicemente detto : vado a parlargli. Conoscendo il suo carattere lo abbiamo trattenuto.
E' andato a mia insaputa a dare il buongiorno a mio marito all'alba del giorno successivo, raccolto le prove e quant'altro.
Ora io credo che un padre se vede la sofferenza di una figlia cerca di starle vicino in ogni modo, se non lo facesse sarebbe un padre assente, se ne laverebbe le mani dicendo : cazzi tuoi te l'avevo detto io.Credo di non essere una mammona, i miei non sono mai entrati nella mia vita di coppia.
Per quanto mi riguarda mi sembra di non essere una piagnona e agire abbastanza, l'avvocato decidera' se consensuale o giudiziale con addebito valutando le prove in suo possesso. Andro' avanti ad ogni costo, su questo forum ho solo cercato uno sfogo e un confronto


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Quella sera sono scappata dai miei genitori, dovevo dirgli cosa era successo? o dirgli che ero in quello stato perche' avevo sbattuto contro un tir?
> Ho raccontato tutto, mio padre ha semplicemente detto : vado a parlargli. Conoscendo il suo carattere lo abbiamo trattenuto.
> E' andato a mia insaputa a dare il buongiorno a mio marito all'alba del giorno successivo, raccolto le prove e quant'altro.
> Ora io credo che un padre se vede la sofferenza di una figlia cerca di starle vicino in ogni modo, se non lo facesse sarebbe un padre assente, se ne laverebbe le mani dicendo : cazzi tuoi te l'avevo detto io.Credo di non essere una mammona, i miei non sono mai entrati nella mia vita di coppia.
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi sembra di non essere una piagnona e agire abbastanza, l'avvocato decidera' se consensuale o giudiziale con addebito valutando le prove in suo possesso. Andro' avanti ad ogni costo, su questo forum ho solo cercato uno sfogo e un confronto


:up: non sei una piagnona, tranquilla. Noi siamo qui, avanti tutta!


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up: non sei una piagnona, tranquilla. Noi siamo qui, avanti tutta!


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Quella sera sono scappata dai miei genitori, dovevo dirgli cosa era successo? o dirgli che ero in quello stato perche' avevo sbattuto contro un tir?
> Ho raccontato tutto, mio padre ha semplicemente detto : vado a parlargli. Conoscendo il suo carattere lo abbiamo trattenuto.
> E' andato a mia insaputa a dare il buongiorno a mio marito all'alba del giorno successivo, raccolto le prove e quant'altro.
> Ora io credo che un padre se vede la sofferenza di una figlia cerca di starle vicino in ogni modo, se non lo facesse sarebbe un padre assente, se ne laverebbe le mani dicendo : cazzi tuoi te l'avevo detto io.Credo di non essere una mammona, i miei non sono mai entrati nella mia vita di coppia.
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi sembra di non essere una piagnona e agire abbastanza, l'avvocato decidera' se consensuale o giudiziale con addebito valutando le prove in suo possesso. Andro' avanti ad ogni costo, su questo forum ho solo cercato uno sfogo e un confronto


Per un genitore è difficile non agire in difesa di un figlio, io per i miei figli ci sarò sempre, quando loro decideranno di avere bisogno di me. E guai a chi dovesse colpirli alle spalle. In fondo tuo marito è ancora intero, quindi tuo padre è stato lucido. Tu sei molto lontana dall'essere una piagnona, e se hai bisogno di sfogarti... siamo qui.


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

Noooo... che piagnona.
Se avessi una figlia e le succedesse questo, io ci sarei andato giù di spranga di titanio


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Noooo... che piagnona.
> Se avessi una figlia e le succedesse questo, io ci sarei andato giù di spranga di titanio


 e se la traditrice fosse tua figlia?


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata;873407[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Per un genitore è difficile non agire in difesa di un figlio[/B], io per i miei figli ci sarò sempre, quando loro decideranno di avere bisogno di me. E guai a chi dovesse colpirli alle spalle. In fondo tuo marito è ancora intero, quindi tuo padre è stato lucido. Tu sei molto lontana dall'essere una piagnona, e se hai bisogno di sfogarti... siamo qui.



vero, ma a volte amare un figlio e volere il suo bene non coincidono affatto


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> e se la traditrice fosse tua figlia?


Visto quello che mi è successo, forse mi complimenterei... vendicami...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, ma a volte amare un figlio e volere il suo bene non coincidono affatto


Spiega pf che è poco chiaro.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Spiega pf che è poco chiaro.


perchè l'amore può essere opprimente, oppure può prescindere dalla vera indole del figlio, oppure la difesa di un figlio a tutti i costi (ad es. un bullo, o un mezzo delinquente) è semplicemente sbagliata
così non si fa il bene del figlio, secondo me

lo so che è difficile fare il genitore, ma il genitore che fa qualcosa perchè ama il figlio, non sempre fa la cosa giusta


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, ma a volte amare un figlio e volere il suo bene non coincidono affatto


No, se non vuoi il suo bene non lo ami: colui che dice di amare ma non si cura del bene dell'altro è un'ipocrita sanguisuga, questo in ogni forma di amore, e le madri-ragno, quelle che tessono una tela di sensi di colpa e ricatti morali e messaggi subliminali per plagiare i propri figli, non sanno cos'è l'amore. Io ne conosco più di una, ma il loro egoismo è evidente.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè l'amore può essere opprimente, oppure può prescindere dalla vera indole del figlio, oppure la difesa di un figlio a tutti i costi (ad es. un bullo, o un mezzo delinquente) è semplicemente sbagliata
> così non si fa il bene del figlio, secondo me
> 
> lo so che è difficile fare il genitore, ma il genitore che fa qualcosa perchè ama il figlio, non sempre fa la cosa giusta


Difendere è una cosa, amare un'altra. Posso non approvare quello che fa mio figlio ma amarlo a prescindere.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, se non vuoi il suo bene non lo ami: colui che dice di amare ma non si cura del bene dell'altro è un'ipocrita sanguisuga, questo in ogni forma di amore, e le madri-ragno, quelle che tessono una tela di sensi di colpa e ricatti morali e messaggi subliminali per plagiare i propri figli, non sanno cos'è l'amore. Io ne conosco più di una, ma il loro egoismo è evidente.



anche, ma il punto è che sono convinte di amare i figli

guarda, io è da un po' che penso a quelle coppie che litigano, si mollanoe ripigliano in continuazione, fanno scenate davanti a tutti, si rigano le macchine etc....secondo me si amano, può darsi...ma di certo non si vogliono bene, secondo me!


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Difendere è una cosa, amare un'altra. Posso non approvare quello che fa mio figlio ma amarlo a prescindere.



ma se lo ami e vuoi anche il suo bene, farai la cosa giusta, secondo me!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Quella sera sono scappata dai miei genitori, dovevo dirgli cosa era successo? o dirgli che ero in quello stato perche' avevo sbattuto contro un tir?
> Ho raccontato tutto, mio padre ha semplicemente detto : vado a parlargli. Conoscendo il suo carattere lo abbiamo trattenuto.
> E' andato a mia insaputa a dare il buongiorno a mio marito all'alba del giorno successivo, raccolto le prove e quant'altro.
> Ora io credo che un padre se vede la sofferenza di una figlia cerca di starle vicino in ogni modo, se non lo facesse sarebbe un padre assente, se ne laverebbe le mani dicendo : cazzi tuoi te l'avevo detto io.Credo di non essere una mammona, i miei non sono mai entrati nella mia vita di coppia.
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi sembra di non essere una piagnona e agire abbastanza, l'avvocato decidera' se consensuale o giudiziale con addebito valutando le prove in suo possesso. Andro' avanti ad ogni costo, su questo forum ho solo cercato uno sfogo e un confronto


C'è una scena bellissima in cosa voglio di più: lei sbatte fuori di casa lui dopo che ha capito che si vede anche con un'altra donna. Lui dorme in macchina. Alla mattina suo suocero porta a lui un cornetto e un caffè e gli mostra la luce accesa del suo appartamento. E' un dialogo tra uomini molto bello eh? In cui il suocero cerca di fargli capire che il suo posto non è con quella donna, ma con sua moglie e sua figlia. Il suocero comunque fa capire che anche lui come uomo conosce certe situazioni.

Ti invito a non agire per orgoglio ferito.
Su questa cosa voi donne siete terrificanti.
Metti tutto sul piatto della bilancia.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> e se la traditrice fosse tua figlia?


Grande domanda eh?
I genitori stiano lontani dalle questioni di coppia.
Perchè non possono MAI essere imparziali.
Però mio suocero ha 91 anni...la vedo dura a menarmi


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, se non vuoi il suo bene non lo ami: colui che dice di amare ma non si cura del bene dell'altro è un'ipocrita sanguisuga, questo in ogni forma di amore, e le madri-ragno, quelle che tessono una tela di sensi di colpa e ricatti morali e messaggi subliminali per plagiare i propri figli, non sanno cos'è l'amore. Io ne conosco più di una, ma il loro egoismo è evidente.


anch'ioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Ti scolta sempre to nono..non sta badarghe a me fiola...ricordate de to nono...


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una scena bellissima in cosa voglio di più: lei sbatte fuori di casa lui dopo che ha capito che si vede anche con un'altra donna. Lui dorme in macchina. Alla mattina suo suocero porta a lui un cornetto e un caffè e gli mostra la luce accesa del suo appartamento. E' un dialogo tra uomini molto bello eh? In cui il suocero cerca di fargli capire che il suo posto non è con quella donna, ma con sua moglie e sua figlia. Il suocero comunque fa capire che anche lui come uomo conosce certe situazioni.
> 
> Ti invito a non agire per orgoglio ferito.
> Su questa cosa voi donne siete terrificanti.
> Metti tutto sul piatto della bilancia.


Conte, quello è un film
ma nella realtà succede ben altro
ad esempio succede che lui se ne va di casa e dorme un intero inverno nel proprio camper
per poi, a primavera, tornarsene a casa
d'accordo con sua moglie
perché "tanto con lei o con un'altra che differenza fa?"

è successo ad un lontano parente


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una scena bellissima in cosa voglio di più: lei sbatte fuori di casa lui dopo che ha capito che si vede anche con un'altra donna. Lui dorme in macchina. Alla mattina suo suocero porta a lui un cornetto e un caffè e gli mostra la luce accesa del suo appartamento. E' un dialogo tra uomini molto bello eh? In cui il suocero cerca di fargli capire che il suo posto non è con quella donna, ma con sua moglie e sua figlia. Il suocero comunque fa capire che anche lui come uomo conosce certe situazioni.


E' un film di Silvio Soldini molto bello. Pensa che invece per me era la dimostrazione della pochezza dell'amante uomo 
L'amante donna convive col suo compagno, si innamora dell'altro e non ci mette molto a mettersi in discussione.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte, quello è un film
> ma nella realtà succede ben altro
> ad esempio succede che lui se ne va di casa e dorme un intero inverno nel proprio camper
> per poi, a primavera, tornarsene a casa
> ...


Nella realtà succede di tutto
Una volta lui è diventato un barbone alcoolizzato ed è finito in mezzo alla strada
Un'altra volte si è ucciso di 1000 donne, senza trovare un senso
Uno invece ha trovato ricovero da una crocerossina volenterosa
L'altro dorme in ufficio ma nessuno lo sa 
Poi c'è chi mantiene moglie e figlio che non era suo, e fa la fame con 300 euro al mese

E c'è pure chi si terrà la moglie stronza per paura di finire così


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E' un film di Silvio Soldini molto bello. Pensa che invece per me era la dimostrazione della pochezza dell'amante uomo
> L'amante donna convive col suo compagno, si innamora dell'altro e non ci mette molto a mettersi in discussione.


Ma sono due coppie diverse...se osservi...
Ma è l'amante donna a rimanere fregata...perchè appunto vuole di più...no?
Bellissima la scena quando fanno quel viaggio e lui...vede degli oggetti...e dice...ah questo starebbe bene a mia moglie...e a mia figlia...
Lui è lì con te...MA...non tutto quanto...la sua parte più intima e importante non è venuta in viaggio con te...

Si la pochezza dell'amante uomo...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono due coppie diverse...se osservi...
> Ma è l'amante donna a rimanere fregata...perchè appunto vuole di più...no?
> Bellissima la scena quando fanno quel viaggio e lui...vede degli oggetti...e dice...ah questo starebbe bene a mia moglie...e a mia figlia...
> Lui è lì con te...MA...non tutto quanto...la sua parte più intima e importante non è venuta in viaggio con te...
> ...


Io adoro Soldini, ha una sensibilità molto femminile. Sì lei vuole di più, lascia il convivente, lascia la pochezza dell'amante... magari poi troverà il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Nella realtà succede di tutto
> Una volta lui è diventato un barbone alcoolizzato ed è finito in mezzo alla strada
> Un'altra volte si è ucciso di 1000 donne, senza trovare un senso
> Uno invece ha trovato ricovero da una crocerossina volenterosa
> ...


ecco
appunto


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io adoro Soldini, ha una sensibilità molto femminile. Sì lei vuole di più, lascia il convivente, lascia la pochezza dell'amante... magari poi troverà il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco


No...lei torna con la coda fra le gambe...dal maritino che era un bonaccione...no?


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...lei torna con la coda fra le gambe...dal maritino che era un bonaccione...no?


No no, la scena finale, lei sul treno... dove vada non si sa. Magari il principe azzurro sta sul quel treno.

ps Battiston, che fa la parte del bonaccione è fantastico.


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono due coppie diverse...se osservi...
> Ma è l'amante donna a rimanere fregata...perchè appunto vuole di più...no?
> Bellissima la scena quando fanno quel viaggio e lui...vede degli oggetti...e dice...ah questo starebbe bene a mia moglie...e a mia figlia...
> Lui è lì con te...MA...non tutto quanto...la sua parte più intima e importante non è venuta in viaggio con te...
> ...


la sua parte più intima era rimasta a casa perché lui aveva nascosto tutto alla moglie
c'è una scena in cui lei gli chiede se la moglie fosse a conoscenza del loro viaggio
lui risponde di no e di rimando pone a lei la stessa domanda
lei risponde, invece, di aver confessato tutto al proprio compagno e che questi l'ha lasciata libera di andare
e lui se ne esce con una battuta poco felice

la pochezza dell'amante uomo...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> la sua parte più intima era rimasta a casa perché lui aveva nascosto tutto alla moglie
> c'è una scena in cui lei gli chiede se la moglie fosse a conoscenza del loro viaggio
> lui risponde di no e di rimando pone a lei la stessa domanda
> lei risponde, invece, di aver confessato tutto al proprio compagno e che questi l'ha lasciata libera di andare
> ...


Quel film è perfettamente dentro le dinamiche del tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...lei torna con la coda fra le gambe...dal maritino che era un bonaccione...no?


[video=youtube;z8W4igdrezc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8W4igdrezc&feature=related[/video]

Lui è proprio un bonaccione...
Ma porc...porc...porcc...sono al cinema...e due si girano e fanno...ridendo...ehi conte...ma quello sei tu...con 50 kili in più eh? 

Io mi rabbuio e dico..tacete xd...

E loro...madai intendevamo fisicamente...

Lui il bonaccione...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ecco
> appunto


Si tradisce quando non si ama davvero, elena

E' semplice

Il punto è avere l'onestà di ammettere di non amare davvero. 
E di non essere amati davvero.


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quel film è perfettamente dentro le dinamiche del tradimento.


invece io ne sono rimasta molto delusa
l'ho guardato con una forte curiosità 
ma l'ho trovato pieno di luoghi comuni e di banalità


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si tradisce quando non si ama davvero, elena
> 
> E' semplice
> 
> ...


sfondi una porta spalancata, Hiro
sono perfettamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sfondi una porta spalancata, Hiro
> sono perfettamente d'accordo con te


E sei d'accordo con me che è difficilissimo incontrare la persona che ti fa innamorare davvero ?

Che siam pieni di surrogati ?

E che magari quando la trovi e muori davanti al suo sorriso, lei è una stronza e ti fa vivere malissimo ?

E che uno a un certo punto si stanca e molla ?


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> invece io ne sono rimasta molto delusa
> l'ho guardato con una forte curiosità
> ma l'ho trovato pieno di luoghi comuni e di banalità


A me è piaciuto molto invece. Ma io lo amo quell'uomo e sono sempre un po' di parte


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E sei d'accordo con me che è difficilissimo incontrare la persona che ti fa innamorare davvero ?
> 
> Che siam pieni di surrogati ?
> 
> ...


d'accordo su tutto
tranne che sui surrogati

a mio avviso se solo intravedi la possibilità di amare davvero e di essere amato davvero 
vale la pena rischiare 

al diavolo i surrogati...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> d'accordo su tutto
> tranne che sui surrogati
> 
> a mio avviso se solo intravedi la possibilità di amare davvero e di essere amato davvero
> ...


Io li ho mandati al diavolo da tempo.... ma fuori c'era lo squallore più totale... e mi sono accontentato

E allora è più facile dire che l'amore non esiste....


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io li ho mandati al diavolo da tempo.... ma fuori c'era lo squallore più totale... e mi sono accontentato
> 
> E allora è più facile dire che l'amore non esiste....


è un disincanto che leggo in molte voci qui dentro
e che vedo e conosco non solo qui dentro

ma è un disincanto che non riesco ad accettare, né a fare mio
e che mi spiace percepire


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> è un disincanto che leggo in molte voci qui dentro
> e che vedo e conosco non solo qui dentro
> 
> ma è un disincanto che non riesco ad accettare, né a fare mio
> e che mi spiace percepire


iange:


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> iange:


occazzo
e ora cosa faccio per farti smettere di piangere?


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto invece. Ma io lo amo quell'uomo e sono sempre un po' di parte


io invece sono rimasta delusa perché da uno come lui "volevo di più"


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> occazzo
> e ora cosa faccio per farti smettere di piangere?


racconta una barzelletta

e non parliamo più d'amore


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io invece sono rimasta delusa perché da uno come lui "volevo di più"


Quale film suo ti è piaciuto?


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> racconta una barzelletta
> 
> e non parliamo più d'amore


l'hai voluto tu

LEGGI DI MURPHY SULL'AMORE 

1. PARADOSSO DI KIERKEGAARD: Se ti sposi, te ne pentirai. Se non ti sposi, te ne pentirai lo stesso.

2. TEOREMA DI WILDE: Bigamia significa una moglie di troppo. Monogamia anche.

3. LEGGE DI O. HENRY: Se gli uomini sapessero come passano il tempo le donne quando sono sole, non si sposerebbero.

4. MOTTO DI SEGAR: Non sposerei mai un uomo disposto a sposare una donna brutta come me.

5. MOTTO DI MAE WEST: Il matrimonio è una grande istituzione, ma io non sono pronta per un'istituzione.

6. CREDO DELLA SIGNORINA GREATHEART: Non sono contraria al matrimonio, ma mette fine a un sacco di cose alle quali sono favorevole.

7. CREDO DI TROISI: Non sono contrario al matrimonio, ma trovo che un uomo e una donna siano le persone meno adatte a sposarsi.

8. TEOREMA DI GOETHE: L'amore è una cosa ideale, il matrimonio una cosa reale; non si confonde impunemente il reale con l'ideale.

9. OSSERVAZIONE DI BRIFFAULT: Dal punto di vista biologico, per un uomo e una donna vivere continuativamente insieme è una condizione estremamente innaturale.

10. OSSERVAZIONE DI SWIFT: Non sappiamo che cosa fanno in Paradiso, ma sappiamo che cosa non fanno: non si sposano.

11. MONITO DI CECHOV: Se la solitudine ti fa paura, non sposarti.

12. LEGGE DI ZSA ZSA GABOR: Un uomo che non si è ancora sposato è incompleto. Poi è finito.

13. LEGGE DI VOLTAIRE: Il matrimonio è l'unica avventura aperta ai codardi.

14. LEGGE DI PEACOCK: Il matrimonio può essere come un lago in tempesta, ma il celibato è quasi sempre una pozzanghera di fango.

15. PRECETTO DI PRYCE-JONES: Quando sei stufo di te stesso, sposati e stufati di qualcun altro.

16. LA FRASE ALLA QUALE NON CREDERE MAI: "Certo, che ti lascerò dormire la mattina".

17. DEFINIZIONE DI BIERCE: Il matrimonio è una comunità costituita da un padrone, una padrona e due schiavi, il che fa in tutto due persone.

18. INTERROGATIVO DI EMERSON: Ciò che Dio ha creato diviso, perché l'uomo dovrebbe unirlo?

19. ASSIOMA DI CHRISTIE: Il miglior marito per qualsiasi donna è un archeologo: più lei invecchia più lui la trova interessante.

20. REGOLA DI SOCRATE: Sposatevi in ogni caso: se vi capita una buona moglie, sarete felici; se ve ne capita una cattiva, diventerete filosofi.

21. OSSERVAZIONE DI NIETZSCHE: Se le coppie sposate non convivessero, i matrimoni felici sarebbero molti di più.

22. LEGGE DI THOMS: La lunghezza di un matrimonio è inversamente proporzionale ai soldi spesi per le nozze.

23. LEGGE DI DOROTHY DIX: La ragione per cui mariti e mogli non si capiscono è che appartengono a sessi diversi. 

24) LEGGE DI WODEHOUSE: I matrimoni infelici sono tutti colpa dei mariti che hanno un cervello.

24. REGOLA DI ROSTAND: Non sentirti in colpa per quello che hai pensato di tua moglie; lei ha pensato molto peggio di te.

25. LEGGE DEI COMPAGNI DI LETTO: Chi russa si addormenta per primo.

26. DEFINIZIONE DEL CAPITANO HATHERILL: Ci sono due tipi di omicidi: quelli seri e quelli in cui un marito ha soltanto ucciso sua moglie.

27. REGOLE DI BAINES JOHNSON PER FAR FELICE LA PROPRIA MOGLIE:

      a. Fatele pensare che potrà fare tutto quel che vuole.

      b. Fateglielo fare.

28. PARADOSSO DI ROSTAND: È altrettanto difficile vivere con la persona che si ama che amare la persona con cui si vive.

29. OSSERVAZIONE DI SIMON: Non è detto che tuo marito abbia sempre torto.

30. ESTENSIONE DI LORENZO ALLA LEGGE DI ROSTAND: Quando tutto il resto fa fiasco, prova a fare come dice tua moglie.

31. LEGGE DI FELDING: In ogni coppia sposata c'è almeno un idiota.

32. TERZA LEGGE DI YOUNG: È solo quando inciampi nelle tue scarpe che incominci a mettere a posto le scarpe. 34) LEGGE DELLA RELATIVITÀ DI BALLANCE: La lunghezza di 1 minuto dipende dal lato della porta del bagno da cui ti trovi.

33. ASSIOMA DI TWAIN: Non c'è modo di scoprire come mai chi russa non si sente russare.

34. PRIMA REGOLA DI ELINOR: Non far sapere a tuo marito che tu sei migliore di lui.

35. TEOREMA DI ROSTAND: Una coppia sposata è bene assortita quando entrambi i coniugi sentono il desiderio di litigare nello stesso momento.

36. PRIMA LEGGE DI Murphy PER LE MOGLI: Se chiedi a tuo marito di comprare cinque cose e poi ne aggiungi una all'ultimo momento, lui si dimenticherà due delle prime cinque.

37. SECONDA LEGGE DI Murphy PER LE MOGLI: Le istantanee che scatti tu a tuo marito sono sempre più lusinghiere di quelle che scatta lui a te.

38. TERZA LEGGE DI MURPHY PER LE MOGLI: In qualsiasi maniera ti sei messa d'accordo con tuo marito per la divisione dei lavori di casa, i suoi saranno più facili.

39. PRIMA LEGGE DI MURPHY PER I MARITI: Se ti capita di incontrare un'ex fidanzata, anche con tutta l'innocenza di questo mondo, tua moglie lo saprà prima che tu torni a casa.

40. SECONDA LEGGE DI MURPHY PER I MARITI: I regali che fai a tua moglie non sono mai azzeccati quanto i regali che fa il tuo vicino a sua moglie.

41. TERZA LEGGE DI MURPHY PER I MARITI: Il guardaroba di tua moglie si espande fino a occupare tutti gli armadi disponibili.


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quale film suo ti è piaciuto?


ho adorato "pane e tulipani" 
ma per la trattazione di un tema come il tradimento mi aspettavo più complessità e profondità


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ho adorato "pane e tulipani"
> ma per la trattazione di un tema come il tradimento mi aspettavo più complessità e profondità


Ecco perchè, quello è stato il suo film che mi è piaciuto meno. Però anche se non abbiamo gli stessi gusti mi sei simpatica lo stesso .


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco perchè, quello è stato il suo film che mi è piaciuto meno. Però anche se non abbiamo gli stessi gusti mi sei simpatica lo stesso .


e io ricambio l'attestazione di simpatia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> 15. PRECETTO DI PRYCE-JONES: Quando sei stufo di te stesso, sposati e stufati di qualcun altro.


Questo è favoloso


----------



## elena_ (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> non riesco a vivere con questa angoscia. Mi ha tradito dopo 3 anni meravigliosi e lo ha fatto nel modo piu' schifoso, dentro la mia casa, nelle nostre lenzuola con i nostri ricordi appesi alle pareti. L'ho affrontato con un coltello in mano, lui negava e rideva, il porco conosce la mia fragilita' e io non ho retto, sono scoppiata a piangere e sbattuto a terra e sul muro tutto quello che trovavo in giro per casa, lui impassibile non ha mosso un dito, ha semplicemente detto: sfogati e poi ne parliamo con calma. Ma non gli ho dato il tempo, ho messo i miei stracci alla rinfusa in valigia e sono scappata dai miei genitori. Lui non ha fatto nulla per trattenermi. Dopo circa un mese in un locale assieme ad amici conosco un ragazzo separato, non so' perche', forse la fragilita' del momento cedo alle sue avances, molto simpatico e affascinante, non e' successo nulla. Lo rivedo la settimana successiva e nasce qualche cosa, non so' esattamente cosa perche' il mio stato d'animo in quel periodo era indescrivibile, mi confido con lui e lui mi sta' vicino, parliamo, mi tranquillizza e mi propone di starmi vicino e se lo avessi voluto avrebbe potuto ospitarmi a casa sua vista la mia situazione, mi dice che si e' innamorato di me, inizia a chiamarmi 5 volte al giorno, io per lui provo solo qualche cosa in piu' di una semplice amicizia, prendo tempo e dopo 15 giorni sono a casa sua. Non ce l'ho fatta e credo di non riuscire mai ad innamorarmi di lui, il ricordo di mio marito mi assale in continuazione, non riesco ad odiarlo, ricordo solo i momenti belli, il nostro amore e mi manca, mi manca tutto di lui, a volte lo sogno. Questo ragazzo mi vede piangere e capisce, sono distrutta non so' piu' che fare, vorrei tanto tornare ad amare ma ho amato solo un uomo nella mia vita e lui mi ha tradita. E' tutto cosi' assurdo questo?


Alina
mi sono resa conto di aver svaccato un po' il tuo 3D...scusami.
Ma l'ho riletto tutto e sono rimasta colpita dal fatto che, nonostante la batosta che hai preso, nonostante la delusione, la rabbia eccetera, in tutto questo marasma hai conosciuto una persona che ti ha fatto sentire amata e ti ha fatto vedere uno spiraglio di luce in fondo al tunnel. Tu non eri pronta per innamorarti nuovamente perché non ci si può innamorare a comando e perché ci vuole tempo per uscire dalla situazione dalla quale stai uscendo. 
Ma questa persona, senza alcuna forzatura e senza che tu glielo chiedessi, ti ha dato amore e ti ha dimostrato che tu puoi ricevere ancora amore e che non ne sei immune. E questo, a mio avviso, è molto bello ed è importante che tu l'abbia capito.
Invece, come ho scritto qualche post fa, leggo molto disincanto nelle parole di molti utenti. Ma è un disincanto che fa male.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Quella sera sono scappata dai miei genitori, dovevo dirgli cosa era successo? o dirgli che ero in quello stato perche' avevo sbattuto contro un tir?
> Ho raccontato tutto, mio padre ha semplicemente detto : vado a parlargli. Conoscendo il suo carattere lo abbiamo trattenuto.
> E' andato a mia insaputa a dare il buongiorno a mio marito all'alba del giorno successivo, raccolto le prove e quant'altro.
> Ora io credo che un padre se vede la sofferenza di una figlia cerca di starle vicino in ogni modo, se non lo facesse sarebbe un padre assente, se ne laverebbe le mani dicendo : cazzi tuoi te l'avevo detto io.Credo di non essere una mammona, i miei non sono mai entrati nella mia vita di coppia.
> Per quanto mi riguarda mi sembra di non essere una piagnona e agire abbastanza, l'avvocato decidera' se consensuale o giudiziale con addebito valutando le prove in suo possesso. Andro' avanti ad ogni costo, su questo forum ho solo cercato uno sfogo e un confronto


I mariti come le mogli tradiscono, i genitori no! mai! 
E se posso dire la mia, a parere mio tu mi sembri una persona matura. E consapevole che nel futuro riuscirai a riprenderti la vita che ti appartiene e che vuoi tu.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si tradisce quando non si ama davvero, elena
> 
> E' semplice
> 
> ...


Quindi l'essere umano non può sbagliare ?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Alina
> mi sono resa conto di aver svaccato un po' il tuo 3D...scusami.
> Ma l'ho riletto tutto e sono rimasta colpita dal fatto che, nonostante la batosta che hai preso, nonostante la delusione, la rabbia eccetera, in tutto questo marasma hai conosciuto una persona che ti ha fatto sentire amata e ti ha fatto vedere uno spiraglio di luce in fondo al tunnel. Tu non eri pronta per innamorarti nuovamente perché *non ci si può innamorare a comando* e perché ci vuole tempo per uscire dalla situazione dalla quale stai uscendo.
> Ma questa persona, senza alcuna forzatura e senza che tu glielo chiedessi, ti ha dato amore e ti ha dimostrato che tu puoi ricevere ancora amore e che non ne sei immune. E questo, a mio avviso, è molto bello ed è importante che tu l'abbia capito.
> Invece, come ho scritto qualche post fa, leggo molto disincanto nelle parole di molti utenti. Ma è un disincanto che fa male.


Elena non è difficile ricevere amore, ma l'amore va contraccambiato. Altrimenti diventa usare un'altra persona.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Elena non è difficile ricevere amore, ma l'amore va contraccambiato. Altrimenti diventa usare un'altra persona.


Vero, ti senti davvero usato.
Per quello poi cadi nella frustrazione.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Vero, ti senti davvero usato.
> Per quello poi cadi nella frustrazione.


A me è successo, di usare. Ero in condizioni di incapacità mentale ma non mi giustifico. Sono stata una stronza, ma la lezione è servita. Mai più.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A me è successo, di usare. Ero in condizioni di incapacità mentale ma non mi giustifico. Sono stata una stronza, ma la lezione è servita. Mai più.


Pensa l'altro. Non so come abbia reagito, ma ti assicuro che sono ferite che rimangono nell'anima per tutta la vita, se ci tieni alla donna che pensavi ti amasse.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Pensa l'altro. Non so come abbia reagito, ma ti assicuro che sono ferite che rimangono nell'anima per tutta la vita, se ci tieni alla donna che pensavi ti amasse.


Male. Malissimo. Lo so Andy lo so, potessi tornare indietro nel tempo e cancellare quello che è successo lo farei. Ma non si può. Spero che una donna meno stronza di me riesca a cancellare, o almeno lenire, quella ferita.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io li ho mandati al diavolo da tempo.... ma fuori c'era lo squallore più totale... e mi sono accontentato
> 
> E allora è più facile dire che l'amore non esiste....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Eccolo con l'amore non esiste...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> l'hai voluto tu
> 
> LEGGI DI MURPHY SULL'AMORE
> 
> ...


Grande ti ho bloggato...

Ma io penso una cosa:

L'amore non è una cosa fissa e oggettiva, anzi...
A 15 anni pensiamo sia A
a 50 anni pensiamo essere B...

Secondo me i casini iniziano quando ci sono 50enni che vorrebbero da una signora l'amore dei quindicenni, o l'amore di una mamma...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Più si va avanti con l'età meno si dà peso alle questioni affettive no?
E finalmente come diceva il nonno...giungono le 18,30...ed è finita...no?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più si va avanti con l'età meno si dà peso alle questioni affettive no?


No


----------



## geko (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Pensa l'altro. Non so come abbia reagito, ma ti assicuro che sono ferite che rimangono nell'anima per tutta la vita, se ci tieni alla donna che pensavi ti amasse.





MK ha detto:


> Male. Malissimo. Lo so Andy lo so, potessi tornare indietro nel tempo e cancellare quello che è successo lo farei. Ma non si può. Spero che una donna meno stronza di me riesca a cancellare, o almeno lenire, quella ferita.


Fanculo anche i sensi di colpa. A te non è mai successo di essere usata da qualcuno?? A volte si vince, a volte di perde.

Non sto dicendo che sia giusto così, ma solo che non ci si puó innamorare a comando e non si puó pretendere dall'altro che lo faccia. L'importante è imparare dai propri sbagli ed anche da quelli atrui, certo. E per chi l'ha presa nel culo cercare di rialzarsi ed andare avanti perché rinvangare il passato non l'aiuterà a stare meglio.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Fanculo anche i sensi di colpa. A te non è mai successo di essere usata da qualcuno?? A volte si vince, a volte di perde.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto così, ma solo che non ci si puó innamorare a comando e non si puó pretendere dall'altro che lo faccia. L'importante è imparare dai propri sbagli ed anche da quelli atrui, certo. E per chi l'ha presa nel culo cercare di rialzarsi ed andare avanti perché rinvangare il passato non l'aiuterà a stare meglio.


Se non si ha la capacità di analizzare il motivo del proprio senso di colpa, per costruire un sè migliore, allora dalla vita non si avrà mai imparato nulla, e si continuerà a vivere solo di cattiverie... tanto dell'altro non mi frega nulla.

Ma non vorrebbe l'umanità un mondo migliore per i propri figli?
O meglio fottersene, e scappare ad occupare il posto sull'autobus, prima che la vecchia rimbambita (che di sicuro frode allo stato, perchè finta disabile) ce lo fotti?

Rinvangare il passato non per stare male Geko, ma per capire dove non dovremmo andare mai a parare per fare del male ad una eventuale prossima persona che ci amerà... se non non la ameremo...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Fanculo anche i sensi di colpa. A te non è mai successo di essere usata da qualcuno?? A volte si vince, a volte di perde.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto così, ma solo che non ci si puó innamorare a comando e non si puó pretendere dall'altro che lo faccia. L'importante è imparare dai propri sbagli ed anche da quelli atrui, certo. E per chi l'ha presa nel culo cercare di rialzarsi ed andare avanti perché rinvangare il passato non l'aiuterà a stare meglio.


Verissimo.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Non sto dicendo che sia giusto così, ma solo che non ci si puó innamorare a comando e non si puó pretendere dall'altro che lo faccia. *


Giusto, allora stai solo, non perchè la sera vorresti uscire con una donna solo per scoparci, ma facendole credere altro...
Poi non lamentiamoci se troviamo chi piange e ci rinfaccia che siamo mostri: hanno ragione.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Fanculo anche i sensi di colpa*. A te non è mai successo di essere usata da qualcuno?? A volte si vince, a volte di perde.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto così, ma solo che non ci si puó innamorare a comando e non si puó pretendere dall'altro che lo faccia. L'importante è imparare dai propri sbagli ed anche da quelli atrui, certo. E per chi l'ha presa nel culo cercare di rialzarsi ed andare avanti perché rinvangare il passato non l'aiuterà a stare meglio.


Aspetta che lo aggiungo alla firma .

ps sì è successo ma non rivango.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Giusto, allora stai solo, non perchè la sera vorresti uscire con una donna solo per scoparci, ma facendole credere altro...
> Poi non lamentiamoci se troviamo chi piange e ci rinfaccia che siamo mostri: hanno ragione.


Andy ci sono momenti nella vita nei quali non sai nemmeno chi cazzo sei, figurati se riesci a capire quello che provi o non provi.


----------



## geko (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Giusto, allora stai solo, non perchè la sera vorresti uscire con una donna solo per scoparci, ma facendole credere altro...
> Poi non lamentiamoci se troviamo chi piange e ci rinfaccia che siamo mostri: hanno ragione.


Semplice: patti chiari. Io ho sempre cercato di fare così. 'Senti, io non ti amo. Esco con te perché sei piacevole e per il sesso', mi sono preso dello stronzo anche per questo eh... Ma era la verità! Almeno non ho fatto promesse che sapevo di non poter mantenere, quando l'ho fatto me ne sono pentito amaramente ed ora ho imparato la lezione. 
Anch'io sono stato preso per il culo, una usciva con me solo per far ingelosire l'ex... Avrei preferito che me lo dicesse sin da subito, almeno mi sarei calato meglio nella parte. 

Ma a volte le situazioni sono diverse perché Il tuo non è un comportamento premeditato, magari sei in un momento della tua vita in cui ti sei perfino autoconvinto di essere innamorato di quella persona solo perché questo semplificherebbe le cose, no? Come dice MK, non sai nemmeno chi sei, figurati se capisci cosa provi...


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

TEOREMA DI GOETHE: L'amore è una cosa ideale, il matrimonio/_convivenza_ una cosa reale; non si confonde impunemente il reale con l'ideale.

Allargherei il concetto reale anche alla convivenza. La quotidianità uccide anche i più volenterosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Semplice: patti chiari. Io ho sempre cercato di fare così. 'Senti, io non ti amo. Esco con te perché sei piacevole e per il sesso', mi sono preso dello stronzo anche per questo eh... ..


O quelli come te sono rari... o io ho incontrato sempre gli altri.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy ci sono momenti nella vita nei quali non sai nemmeno chi cazzo sei, figurati se riesci a capire quello che provi o non provi.


:up:


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up:



E ci sono momenti in cui stai talmente male che ti aggrappi per non morire... e non ti accorgi di far del male... non lo sai... non lo vedi. E' triste, ma è così.
Ma più che chiedere scusa mille volte, cosa puoi fare ? Ucciderti ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E ci sono momenti in cui stai talmente male che ti aggrappi per non morire... e non ti accorgi di far del male... non lo sai... non lo vedi. E' triste, ma è così.
> Ma più che chiedere scusa mille volte, cosa puoi fare ? Ucciderti ?


Chiedere scusa non serve a nulla, sono solo parole che mettono pace alla tua anima. Dopo devi mettere pace alla sua.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiedere scusa non serve a nulla, sono solo parole che mettono pace alla tua anima. Dopo devi mettere pace alla sua.


Che risposta del menga....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Che risposta del menga....


E allora continua a chiedere scusa e a stupirti se questo non basta...


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E allora continua a chiedere scusa e a stupirti se questo non basta...


Ma scusa, cosa puoi fare per mettere pace dall'altra parte ? Cosa cacchio puoi fare ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma scusa, cosa puoi fare per mettere pace dall'altra parte ? Cosa cacchio puoi fare ?


E' un bel casino, non c'è una risposta che vale per tutti. Forse, e non è una risposta del menga, quello che può valere per tutti è: se mi trovassi davanti a questa persona per la prima volta, cosa farei per farla sorridere, per vedere quella luce che si accende negli occhi... Forse, perchè gli altri cancellino il passato, lo dobbiamo fare noi per primi, ricominciare da zero, non dare nulla per scontato, cancellare tutto quello che sappiamo di quella persona perchè questo ci impedisce di vedere ciò che non conosciamo. Non sto filosofeggiando, sono domande che mi pongo anche io, per cercare di capire perchè... non mi è servito a nulla che abbia chiesto scusa mille volte. Ne ho preso atto, ma non mi basta.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma scusa, cosa puoi fare per mettere pace dall'altra parte ? Cosa cacchio puoi fare ?


Puoi fare molto...
E diventa subito evidente
Quando smetti di guardare solo a te stesso
Quano smetti di idolatrare te stesso
Quando la finisci di piangerti addosso e a fare la vittima
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

E inizi a vedere lei e i suoi bisogni...

Lì capisci SUBITO cosa c'è da fare...

Ma siccome costa sacrificio rinunce ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora si preferisce far finta di nulla...

Poi però un brutto giorno si pagano le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un bel casino, non c'è una risposta che vale per tutti. Forse, e non è una risposta del menga, quello che può valere per tutti è: se mi trovassi davanti a questa persona per la prima volta, cosa farei per farla sorridere, per vedere quella luce che si accende negli occhi... Forse, perchè gli altri cancellino il passato, lo dobbiamo fare noi per primi, ricominciare da zero, non dare nulla per scontato, cancellare tutto quello che sappiamo di quella persona perchè questo ci impedisce di vedere ciò che non conosciamo. Non sto filosofeggiando, sono domande che mi pongo anche io, per cercare di capire perchè... non mi è servito a nulla che abbia chiesto scusa mille volte. Ne ho preso atto, ma non mi basta.


Non è che non ti basta...
E' che non ti serve...
Non ti porta a nulla...

Insomma non sei tipa che si conquista con qualche sceneggiata alla mario merola no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che non ti basta...
> E' che non ti serve...
> Non ti porta a nulla...
> 
> Insomma non sei tipa che si conquista con qualche sceneggiata alla mario merola no?


No, temo di no...


----------



## Alina (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Si e' vero*



elena_ ha detto:


> Alina
> mi sono resa conto di aver svaccato un po' il tuo 3D...scusami.
> Ma l'ho riletto tutto e sono rimasta colpita dal fatto che, nonostante la batosta che hai preso, nonostante la delusione, la rabbia eccetera, in tutto questo marasma hai conosciuto una persona che ti ha fatto sentire amata e ti ha fatto vedere uno spiraglio di luce in fondo al tunnel. Tu non eri pronta per innamorarti nuovamente perché non ci si può innamorare a comando e perché ci vuole tempo per uscire dalla situazione dalla quale stai uscendo.
> Ma questa persona, senza alcuna forzatura e senza che tu glielo chiedessi, ti ha dato amore e ti ha dimostrato che tu puoi ricevere ancora amore e che non ne sei immune. E questo, a mio avviso, è molto bello ed è importante che tu l'abbia capito.
> Invece, come ho scritto qualche post fa, leggo molto disincanto nelle parole di molti utenti. Ma è un disincanto che fa male.


Ho conosciuto una persona eccezzionale che ha sofferto molto nella vita, credo che chi ha sofferto molto sappia amare con tutto se stesso. Non sono riuscita a ricambiare, inutile recitare con la speranza che la scintilla si accenda, no , mi sentirei troppo sporca.
Lui mi ha rispettata non forzando i miei sentimenti e senza approfittare della mia fragilita' momentanea. Non mi sento pronta, non voglio aggiungere altra sofferenza ad entrambi. Sono uscita dalla sua casa dopo 5 giorni, ci sentiamo parecchie volte al giorno, lui e' presente e a me basta cosi', voglio che sia vero amore, non voglio impormi di amare per dimenticare, so' che non ci riuscirei e renderei un bravo ragazzo infelice.
Adesso la vita scorre tranquilla, ho l'obbiettivo del lavoro che arrivera' sicuramente a Febbraio, da qui ad allora voglio leggermi dentro per capire cosa e' rimasto della Alina di 3 mesi orsono, sembra strano ma mio marito sta' aiutandomi a superare questa fase, ultimo sms (non ha il coraggio di chiamare) recitava cosi' : ti conosco, capisco la tua sofferenza e mi spiace, potessi tornare indietro non lo rifarei, adesso decidi ma fallo presto, un amore non puo' interrompersi per una debolezza, la vita continua e mi guardero' intorno. Tutto detto, ho creduto di leggere:  se non ci sarai tu al mio fianco moriro' o non avra' senso. Ho riletto 2 volte e l'ho mandato affanc....senza rispondergli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una persona eccezzionale che ha sofferto molto nella vita, credo che chi ha sofferto molto sappia amare con tutto se stesso. Non sono riuscita a ricambiare, inutile recitare con la speranza che la scintilla si accenda, no , mi sentirei troppo sporca.
> Lui mi ha rispettata non forzando i miei sentimenti e senza approfittare della mia fragilita' momentanea. Non mi sento pronta, non voglio aggiungere altra sofferenza ad entrambi. Sono uscita dalla sua casa dopo 5 giorni, ci sentiamo parecchie volte al giorno, lui e' presente e a me basta cosi', voglio che sia vero amore, non voglio impormi di amare per dimenticare, so' che non ci riuscirei e renderei un bravo ragazzo infelice.
> Adesso la vita scorre tranquilla, ho l'obbiettivo del lavoro che arrivera' sicuramente a Febbraio, da qui ad allora voglio leggermi dentro per capire cosa e' rimasto della Alina di 3 mesi orsono, sembra strano ma mio marito sta' aiutandomi a superare questa fase, ultimo sms (non ha il coraggio di chiamare) recitava cosi' : ti conosco, capisco la tua sofferenza e mi spiace, potessi tornare indietro non lo rifarei, adesso decidi ma fallo presto, un amore non puo' interrompersi per una debolezza, la vita continua e mi guardero' intorno. Tutto detto, ho creduto di leggere: se non ci sarai tu al mio fianco moriro' o non avra' senso. Ho riletto 2 volte e l'ho mandato affanc....senza rispondergli.


Sempre meglio rileggere la seconda volta. La prima... leggiamo quello che vorremmo. Dài, coraggio, sei una tosta.:up:


----------



## Alina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sempre meglio rileggere la seconda volta. La prima... leggiamo quello che vorremmo. Dài, coraggio, sei una tosta.:up:


Grazie Sbriciolata ! Sai stavo pensando di cambiare scheda al cell, nuovo numero


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ho riletto 2 volte e l'ho mandato affanc....senza rispondergli.


Tu sei una grande :up:


----------



## geko (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> O quelli come te sono rari... o io ho incontrato sempre gli altri.


Mah... Più che essere rari o meno secondo me il problema della sincerità nei rapporti è un altro. 

Se vogliamo dirla tutta, a parole vi piace che uno sia così 'onesto' con voi (con voi donne dico, anche se non mi piace generalizzare), ma quando nei fatti ve lo vengono a dire a chiare lettere non gradite mai, o quasi mai. Ma è normale, l'orgoglio femminile si fa sentire quando uno ti dice 'io di te non sono innamorato e non succederà mai, ma mi piace scopare con te et bon'. Così vedi la tipa in questione, che tanto diceva di apprezzare la tua onestà e blablabla, dileguarsi e dire in giro che sei uno stronzo che usa le donne come fossero puttane.  Ammettiamolo che è così, per amor dell'onestà, appunto.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah... Più che essere rari o meno secondo me il problema della sincerità nei rapporti è un altro.
> 
> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, a parole vi piace che uno sia così 'onesto' con voi (con voi donne dico, anche se non mi piace generalizzare), *ma quando nei fatti ve lo vengono a dire a chiare lettere non gradite mai, o quasi mai*. Ma è normale, l'orgoglio femminile si fa sentire quando uno ti dice 'io di te non sono innamorato e non succederà mai, ma mi piace scopare con te et bon'. Così vedi la tipa in questione, che tanto diceva di apprezzare la tua onestà e blablabla, dileguarsi e dire in giro che sei uno stronzo che usa le donne come fossero puttane.  Ammettiamolo che è così, per amor dell'onestà, appunto.


Io faccio parte delle eccezioni. Mi è successo e l'ho trovato molto onesto e corretto. Anche a me andava bene così però.


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sempre meglio rileggere la seconda volta. La prima... leggiamo quello che vorremmo. Dài, coraggio, sei una tosta.:up:


Quoto!!! :up:


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un bel casino, non c'è una risposta che vale per tutti. Forse, e non è una risposta del menga, quello che può valere per tutti è: se mi trovassi davanti a questa persona per la prima volta, cosa farei per farla sorridere, per vedere quella luce che si accende negli occhi... Forse, perchè gli altri cancellino il passato, lo dobbiamo fare noi per primi, ricominciare da zero, non dare nulla per scontato, cancellare tutto quello che sappiamo di quella persona perchè questo ci impedisce di vedere ciò che non conosciamo. Non sto filosofeggiando, sono domande che mi pongo anche io, per cercare di capire perchè... non mi è servito a nulla che abbia chiesto scusa mille volte. *Ne ho preso atto, ma non mi basta*.


E' a questa situazione che mi riferivo. Cioè cosa può fare il "carnefice" per la "vittima".
E per favore, non prendere alla lettera quel che ho scritto per farmi capire: le virgolette non sono un dettaglio, neh ?


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi fare molto...
> E diventa subito evidente
> Quando smetti di guardare solo a te stesso
> Quano smetti di idolatrare te stesso
> ...


Conte, mi sa che, tanto per cambiare, non hai capito.

Si sta parlando di una "lei" che si è scelto di lasciare, che non si è voluta più.

Esci un pò dai tuoi panni, sii meno concentrato su te stesso, cerca di capire veramente quello che gli altri, con tutti i limiti espressivi che hanno, cercano di comunicare.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Conte, mi sa che, tanto per cambiare, non hai capito.
> 
> Si sta parlando di una "lei" che si è scelto di lasciare, che non si è voluta più.
> 
> Esci un pò dai tuoi panni, sii meno concentrato su te stesso, cerca di capire veramente quello che gli altri, con tutti i limiti espressivi che hanno, cercano di comunicare.


No troppa fatica.
Non ne vale mai la pena.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una persona eccezzionale che ha sofferto molto nella vita, credo che chi ha sofferto molto sappia amare con tutto se stesso. Non sono riuscita a ricambiare, inutile recitare con la speranza che la scintilla si accenda, no , mi sentirei troppo sporca.
> Lui mi ha rispettata non forzando i miei sentimenti e senza approfittare della mia fragilita' momentanea. Non mi sento pronta, non voglio aggiungere altra sofferenza ad entrambi. Sono uscita dalla sua casa dopo 5 giorni, ci sentiamo parecchie volte al giorno, lui e' presente e a me basta cosi', voglio che sia vero amore, non voglio impormi di amare per dimenticare, so' che non ci riuscirei e renderei un bravo ragazzo infelice.
> Adesso la vita scorre tranquilla, ho l'obbiettivo del lavoro che arrivera' sicuramente a Febbraio, da qui ad allora voglio leggermi dentro per capire cosa e' rimasto della Alina di 3 mesi orsono, sembra strano ma mio marito sta' aiutandomi a superare questa fase, ultimo sms (non ha il coraggio di chiamare) recitava cosi' : ti conosco, capisco la tua sofferenza e mi spiace, potessi tornare indietro non lo rifarei, adesso decidi ma fallo presto, un amore non puo' interrompersi per una debolezza, la vita continua e mi guardero' intorno. Tutto detto, ho creduto di leggere: se non ci sarai tu al mio fianco moriro' o non avra' senso. *Ho riletto 2 volte e l'ho mandato affanc....senza rispondergli*.


Bravissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' a questa situazione che mi riferivo. Cioè cosa può fare il "carnefice" per la "vittima".
> E per favore, non prendere alla lettera quel che ho scritto per farmi capire: le virgolette non sono un dettaglio, neh ?


Sì, non è questione di carnefici o vittime, è solo che ci si risveglia, ci si riscopre, si è nuovi anche per noi stessi. Ma l'altro ti vede sempre come prima: è qui l'errore, hai davanti una persona nuova, a te la fatica di scoprire chi è. Io parlo per me, naturalmente. Quello che voglio dire è che a me è così evidente l'essere cambiata, che non capisco come non possa essere altrettanto evidente a mio marito, che invece interpreta certi miei atteggiamenti come un voler punire lui. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: dopo tanti anni ci sono consuetudini all'interno di una coppia, spigoli che si sono smussati per andare incontro all'altro, credo sia normale, ci si modella a vicenda non solo per quieto vivere ma anche per venirsi incontro. Ecco, per superare la fase del dolore, del rancore, delle domande stupide ho cercato di ripartire da me stessa e io mi sono riscoperta, ho scoperto che anche io avevo bisogni e vuoti da colmare, davanti ai quali scrollavo le spalle e tiravo avanti. Ce li abbiamo tutti dei vuoti. Adesso quei bisogni, quei vuoti hanno importanza per me, non voglio più rinunciare a soddisfarli, non tutti almeno. Quindi ho deciso di farlo, se lui c'è, bene; se lui non c'è... pazienza. Ma questo viene interpretato come dispetto, come piccola vendetta... perchè sto cambiando cose consolidate. Io invece la vendetta l'ho schifata da tempo come cosa che non mi darebbe nulla. Quindi... a volte il """""carnefice""""" (visto quante virgolette?) ha una certa percezione perchè.... ha la coscienza sporca e sta lì a chiedere scusa perchè non riesce a vedere che si sta al passo successivo, oramai il tempo delle scuse è passato, è ora di aprire le finestre e cambiare l'aria.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, non è questione di carnefici o vittime, è solo che ci si risveglia, ci si riscopre, si è nuovi anche per noi stessi. Ma l'altro ti vede sempre come prima: è qui l'errore, hai davanti una persona nuova, a te la fatica di scoprire chi è. Io parlo per me, naturalmente. Quello che voglio dire è che a me è così evidente l'essere cambiata, che non capisco come non possa essere altrettanto evidente a mio marito, che invece interpreta certi miei atteggiamenti come un voler punire lui. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: dopo tanti anni ci sono consuetudini all'interno di una coppia, spigoli che si sono smussati per andare incontro all'altro, credo sia normale, ci si modella a vicenda non solo per quieto vivere ma anche per venirsi incontro. Ecco, per superare la fase del dolore, del rancore, delle domande stupide ho cercato di ripartire da me stessa e io mi sono riscoperta, ho scoperto che anche io avevo bisogni e vuoti da colmare, davanti ai quali scrollavo le spalle e tiravo avanti. Ce li abbiamo tutti dei vuoti. Adesso quei bisogni, quei vuoti hanno importanza per me, non voglio più rinunciare a soddisfarli, non tutti almeno. Quindi ho deciso di farlo, se lui c'è, bene; se lui non c'è... pazienza. Ma questo viene interpretato come dispetto, come piccola vendetta... perchè sto cambiando cose consolidate. Io invece la vendetta l'ho schifata da tempo come cosa che non mi darebbe nulla. Quindi... a volte il """""carnefice""""" (visto quante virgolette?) ha una certa percezione perchè.... ha la coscienza sporca e sta lì a chiedere scusa perchè non riesce a vedere che si sta al passo successivo, oramai il tempo delle scuse è passato, è ora di aprire le finestre e cambiare l'aria.


OK, si parlava di situazioni diverse. Io mi riferivo a persone lasciate che non si rassegnano e continuano a farti pesare il rancore e la delusione. Non a persone con cui continui a vivere. In quest' ultimo caso io non avrei dubbi. SE proprio si deve restare insieme, ognuno si fa la propria vita. Non c'è altra via d'uscita, secondo me. Ammesso che sia una via d'uscita.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Semplice: patti chiari. Io ho sempre cercato di fare così. 'Senti, io non ti amo. Esco con te perché sei piacevole e per il sesso', mi sono preso dello stronzo anche per questo eh... Ma era la verità!* Almeno non ho fatto promesse che sapevo di non poter mantenere, quando l'ho fatto me ne sono pentito amaramente ed ora ho imparato la lezione.
> Anch'io sono stato preso per il culo, una usciva con me solo per far ingelosire l'ex... Avrei preferito che me lo dicesse sin da subito, almeno mi sarei calato meglio nella parte.
> _
> Ma a volte le situazioni sono diverse perché Il tuo non è un comportamento premeditato, magari sei in un momento della tua vita in cui ti sei perfino autoconvinto di essere innamorato di quella persona solo perché questo semplificherebbe le cose, no? Come dice MK, non sai nemmeno chi sei, figurati se capisci cosa provi..._


*Giusto, io stimo molto di più questo tipo di persone. Ma in questo caso parlare di senso di colpa non ha senso. Senso di colpa di avere schiaffato in faccia la realtà dei fatti? In questo caso, sì, vaff... al senso di colpa.* *A me capitò di avere una storia con una "amica", che mi veniva dietro, ma con la quale fui chiaro dall'inizio. Non ho mai avuto un senso di colpa: ho lasciato a lei da subito la possibilità di scegliere.*

Nel caso in corsivo, capisco benissimo. Ma in questo caso il senso di colpa non deve essere mandato a quel paese, ma deve aiutarci a capire dove si è sbagliato, per cercare di non ripetersi più dopo. E' bello essere amati e pensare di amare. Ma proprio quando si pensa di amare, bisogna pensarci prima di fare male ad una persona che, dopotutto... ci ama, no?


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E ci sono momenti in cui stai talmente male che ti aggrappi per non morire... e non ti accorgi di far del male... non lo sai... non lo vedi. E' triste, ma è così.
> Ma più che chiedere scusa mille volte, cosa puoi fare ? Ucciderti ?


No, ma quello che intendo io, è che c'è gente che semplicemente... passa ad altro, senza pensarci nemmeno.
Quando invece il senso di colpa è quella cosa che ci deve fare riflettere. 
Giusto, come dici, tu: dobbiamo sentire la tristezza per quello che si è fatto. Per me è questa l'umanità vera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> OK, si parlava di situazioni diverse. Io mi riferivo a persone lasciate che non si rassegnano e continuano a farti pesare il rancore e la delusione. Non a persone con cui continui a vivere. In quest' ultimo caso io non avrei dubbi. SE proprio si deve restare insieme, ognuno si fa la propria vita. Non c'è altra via d'uscita, secondo me. Ammesso che sia una via d'uscita.


Ho capito dopo che parlavi di una persona che continuava a far pesare un torto, persavo ti riferissi all'incapacità di ritrovare un'armonia dopo, anche se si è lasciata una persona a volte si sente di dover chiedere scusa anche dopo tempo. In questo caso, se ci sono ancora rancore e delusione, ma soprattutto rancore... purtroppo temo non serva ugualmente a nulla chiedere scusa, anzi forse è peggio.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Alina ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una persona eccezzionale che ha sofferto molto nella vita, credo che chi ha sofferto molto sappia amare con tutto se stesso. Non sono riuscita a ricambiare, inutile recitare con la speranza che la scintilla si accenda, no , mi sentirei troppo sporca.
> Lui mi ha rispettata non forzando i miei sentimenti e senza approfittare della mia fragilita' momentanea. Non mi sento pronta, non voglio aggiungere altra sofferenza ad entrambi. Sono uscita dalla sua casa dopo 5 giorni, ci sentiamo parecchie volte al giorno, lui e' presente e a me basta cosi', voglio che sia vero amore, non voglio impormi di amare per dimenticare, so' che non ci riuscirei e renderei un bravo ragazzo infelice.
> Adesso la vita scorre tranquilla, ho l'obbiettivo del lavoro che arrivera' sicuramente a Febbraio, da qui ad allora voglio leggermi dentro per capire cosa e' rimasto della Alina di 3 mesi orsono, sembra strano ma mio marito sta' aiutandomi a superare questa fase, ultimo sms (non ha il coraggio di chiamare) recitava cosi' : ti conosco, capisco la tua sofferenza e mi spiace, potessi tornare indietro non lo rifarei, adesso decidi ma fallo presto, *un amore non puo' interrompersi per una debolezza, la vita continua e mi guardero' intorno*. Tutto detto, ho creduto di leggere:  se non ci sarai tu al mio fianco moriro' o non avra' senso. Ho riletto 2 volte e l'ho mandato affanc....senza rispondergli.


Non ti ama.
Una persona che ama spacca in due il mondo per te, non ti impone una scelta.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io faccio parte delle eccezioni. Mi è successo e l'ho trovato molto onesto e corretto. Anche a me andava bene così però.


Anche io lo trovo onesto e corretto.
Certo che soffri lo stesso.
Ma non ti fai più domande, e sei costretto a rivedere la realtà, non voltandoti più indietro.
I silenzi invece struggono. Perchè nessuno li sa leggere. E' come lo scienziato che ha di fronte il perchè del creato, abbassa le mani frustrato. E pensa, pensa, pensa.


----------



## geko (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Nel caso in corsivo, capisco benissimo. Ma in questo caso il senso di colpa non deve essere mandato a quel paese, ma deve aiutarci a capire dove si è sbagliato, per cercare di non ripetersi più dopo. E' bello essere amati e pensare di amare. Ma proprio quando si pensa di amare, bisogna pensarci prima di fare male ad una persona che, dopotutto... ci ama, no?


Giusto. Io infatti intendevo dire che non ha senso lasciarsi logorare e logorare dal senso di colpa (perdona il gioco di parole). 
L'importante infatti è imparare la lezione e non ripetersi, siamo d'accordo. Poi, ovviamente, ognuno ha i propri tempi... Ma continuare a vivere nel passato non serve né all'uno né all'altro.
Io credo di aver imparato molto da tutte le cazzate che ho fatto e molto di più dal dolore che ho provocato agli altri. So che è brutto da dirsi perché è ingiusto arricchirsi ai danni di qualcuno che invece ha sofferto e che non si è sentito per niente arricchito... Defraudato, piuttosto. 
Comunque so per certo che non rifarei gli stessi sbagli. In alcuni casi invece non ho avuto l'occasione di scusarmi... questo mi rimane come rimpianto.



MK ha detto:


> Io faccio parte delle eccezioni. Mi è successo e l'ho trovato molto onesto e corretto. Anche a me andava bene così però.


Non avevo dubbi, che tu facessi parte delle eccezioni.
Bella firma.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io lo trovo onesto e corretto.
> Certo che soffri lo stesso.
> Ma non ti fai più domande, e sei costretto a rivedere la realtà, non voltandoti più indietro.
> I silenzi invece struggono. *Perchè nessuno li sa leggere*. E' come lo scienziato che ha di fronte il perchè del creato, abbassa le mani frustrato. E pensa, pensa, pensa.


permettimi magari nessuno li sa leggere bene ma ci sono silenzi e silenzi. quelli dell'indifferenza o delle assenze- intermittenze (es. non ti cerco mai o poco) o quelli cosmici (es. i minuti in silenzio dopo aver fatto l'amore dove a parlare sono le carezze che continui a darti e il tenervi stretti) o quelli dettati dalla paura (es. provo anch'io questo ma non voglio sbilanciarmi e sto zitto e ti abbraccio forte forte)


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> permettimi magari nessuno li sa leggere bene ma ci sono silenzi e silenzi. quelli dell'indifferenza o delle assenze- intermittenze (es. non ti cerco mai o poco) o quelli cosmici (es. i minuti in silenzio dopo aver fatto l'amore dove a parlare sono le carezze che continui a darti e il tenervi stretti) o quelli dettati dalla paura (es. provo anch'io questo ma non voglio sbilanciarmi e sto zitto e ti abbraccio forte forte)


Beh, io parlo del silenzio del tradimento o della menzogna (tanto non le dico che per ora mi sta bene come compagnia, ma che a me invece piacciono le gnocche bionde e appena ne trovo una la scarico).
E l'altra quel silenzio non lo capisce, perchè è un gioco per chi lo imposta.
Poi viene fuori la parola, ma è tardi.
E' qui il senso di colpa di cui parlavo.


----------



## geko (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, io parlo del silenzio del tradimento o della menzogna (tanto non le dico che per ora mi sta bene come compagnia, ma che a me invece piacciono le gnocche bionde e appena ne trovo una la scarico).
> E l'altra quel silenzio non lo capisce, perchè è un gioco per chi lo imposta.
> Poi viene fuori la parola, ma è tardi.
> E' qui il senso di colpa di cui parlavo.


Ma quel silenzio lì è tale e quale ad una menzogna infatti, per come la vedo io.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma continuare a vivere nel passato non serve *né all'uno né all'altro*.


Sante parole :up:


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, io parlo del silenzio del tradimento o della menzogna (tanto non le dico che per ora mi sta bene come compagnia, ma che a me invece piacciono le gnocche bionde e appena ne trovo una la scarico).
> *E l'altra quel silenzio non lo capisce, perchè è un gioco per chi lo imposta.
> *Poi viene fuori la parola, ma è tardi.
> E' qui il senso di colpa di cui parlavo.


Sì Andy ma se il gioco viene impostato dall'altro è perchè gli si permette di farlo.


----------

